#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Учить или не учить

## Алексей Л

Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?
Понимаю что учить лучше, все бы хорошо, но очевидно что выучить сотни страниц тибетского текста -неподъемная задача 

Или с годами терпение и труд все перетрут? 

Или дзогчен вообще не для меня?  прочитав посты про Миларепу для которого даже для него это была трудная практика.

----------


## Sadhak

> Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?


Лучше понимать.



> Или дзогчен вообще не для меня?


Дзогчен вообще не про это  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (02.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

Спасибо.

А что говорит об этом Ринпоче?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?


Правильно —выучить тибетский, а потом учить наизусть на тибетском  :Smilie:  Но это не обязательно. Главное, когда читаешь, понимать смысл и поддерживать правильную визуализацию и состояние ума.

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Учите наизусть основные молитвы, мантры, садханы, ритуалы. Насколько сможете. Как тибетский текст, так и перевод с подстрочником.

Если учите не тибетском языке или на пали, даже не зная этих языков, но посторяя транскрипцию, то четко изучите, какое предложение какой смысл несет, и научитесь на эту конкретную фразу визуализировать то, что в ней говорится. Не повторяйте механически. Можете читать на родном языке в хорошем переводе, кроме мантр.

Учите столько, сколько можете удержать в памяти, от повторения практик Вы рано или поздно все это запомните. Даже не зная тибетский или пали. Более того, со временем сможете различать на слух тибетские слова и даже выражения.

Длинные тексты на тибетском, например, Гуру-Йогу, можно читать по тексту. Если сможете наизусть с четкой визуализацией согласно словам - отлично. 

Все остальное надо вдумчиво читать(много раз) и как следует размышлять над прочитанным. А потом ПРИМЕНЯТЬ это в жизни и практике. Если вообще обладаете замечательной памятью, учите все наизусть. Если попадете в условия без книг в войну, тюрьму, тьму или будете умирать - не будете переживать, что книги не сможете читать, прямо направите свой ум на главное. :Smilie:

----------

Neljorma (16.04.2013), Алексей Л (31.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Чиффа (05.09.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Правильно —выучить тибетский, а потом учить наизусть на тибетском  Но это не обязательно. Главное, когда читаешь, понимать смысл и поддерживать правильную визуализацию и состояние ума.


Просто наш СМС инструктор произносит все не глядя, хотя и не знает тибетского

А учить тибетский... не думаю что это как-то повлияет

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Учите наизусть основные молитвы, мантры, садханы, ритуалы. Насколько сможете. Как тибетский текст, так и перевод с подстрочником.
> 
> Если учите не тибетском языке или на пали, даже не зная этих языков, но посторяя транскрипцию, то четко изучите, какое предложение какой смысл несет, и научитесь на эту конкретную фразу визуализировать то, что в ней говорится. Не повторяйте механически. Можете читать на родном языке в хорошем переводе, кроме мантр.
> 
> Учите столько, сколько можете удержать в памяти, от повторения практик Вы рано или поздно все это запомните. Даже не зная тибетский или пали. Более того, со временем сможете различать на слух тибетские слова и даже выражения.
> 
> Длинные тексты на тибетском, например, Гуру-Йогу, можно читать по тексту. Если сможете наизусть с четкой визуализацией согласно словам - отлично. 
> 
> Все остальное надо вдумчиво читать(много раз) и как следует размышлять над прочитанным. А потом ПРИМЕНЯТЬ это в жизни и практике. Если вообще обладаете замечательной памятью, учите все наизусть. Если попадете в условия без книг в войну, тюрьму, тьму или будете умирать - не будете переживать, что книги не сможете читать, прямо направите свой ум на главное.


Вот гуру-йогу и учу, ох как не просто запоминается.. На память никогда не жаловался но она у меня не такая замечательная как у некоторых гениев.

Хорошо, что смогу-выучу, все остальное -буду читать. Если так можно то очень хорошо, по крайней мере мне нужно знать что я смогу правильно практиковать, так сказать без тибетских кровей, ибо чувствую что мое.

Пема, если попаду в изолированные условия- у меня всегда есть запасной вариант, буду медитировать, я же мастер медитации  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Алексей Л

Если важно понимать смысл то зачем вообще тибетский, перевели бы все на русский-английский и делов-то.
Все-таки считаю это как-то связано с отношениями, общением с учителями, в том числе реализованными

----------


## Secundus

> Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?...


полагаю, правильным будет перечитывать.

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот гуру-йогу и учу, ох как не просто запоминается.. На память никогда не жаловался но она у меня не такая замечательная как у некоторых гениев.


Вы когда прочитаете раз 108  :Smilie:  то у Вас может всё само запомниться. Я, например, восхваление 21 Таре специально не учил, просто читал каждый день, и через какое-то время запомнилось.

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012), Вова Л. (31.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня есть знакомые практики буддизма, которые смогли выучить за многие годы только молитву к Прибежищу и пару мантр..... Это дело индивидуальное. Так что не расстраивайтесь - главное - ежедневная, хоть небольшая практика с обращением к Прибежищу. И если есть обязательства по другим практикам- выполнять хотя бы кратко ежедневно, а подлиннее - можно раз в неделю.

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?


Если есть возможность что-либо выучить и от этого действительно в будущем будет какой-то толк, то почему бы не выучить? Если такой возможности и необходимости нет, то какой смысл изнурять себя? Заучивание ведь не цель, как Вы понимаете.



> Или дзогчен вообще не для меня?


Если с учением уже встретились, то для Вас. Другой вопрос, готовы ли Вы к нему, и тут уже кроме Вас и Вашего гуру на этот вопрос никто не может дать ответа.

----------

Алексей Л (31.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

Спасибо всем, 

Понял, не буду идеализировать, пусть все будет так как получится. Из головы не выходит выражение (пусть судьба сама найдет свой путь) главное не мешать ей.

Придется открыть еще одну тему. У меня серьезные продвижения в практике, на этот раз делиться точно не буду. Теперь другая проблема всплыла- гордость. Не знаю как лечить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Или дзогчен вообще не для меня?  прочитав посты про Миларепу для которого даже для него это была трудная практика.





> Пема, если попаду в изолированные условия- у меня всегда есть запасной вариант, буду медитировать, я же мастер медитации )))





> У меня серьезные продвижения в практике, на этот раз делиться точно не буду. Теперь другая проблема всплыла- гордость. Не знаю как лечить.





Да ужжжж......

----------

Наталья (16.04.2013), Топпер- (01.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да ужжжж......


Пема Вы меня вдохновили написать новую мантру: вдох-улыбаемся-выдох-A-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА-ХА!

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть два типа ума. Один беспрепятственный, другой ограниченный. Беспрепятственный ум не склоняется к чему-либо, направлен ли он или отстранен. Ограниченный ум всегда в опасности неведения, по причине увлеченности он невнимателен и подвержен неудовлетворенности. 

Ограниченный ум защищается и стремится выбрать опору понадежнее. Так возникают оценки и сравнения. 
Беспрепятственный ум безмятежен, безопорен, не имеет корней, не подвержен условиям и обстоятельствам. 

Сознание возникающее на основе омраченного ума есть неудовлетворенность и устремления, склонности, тенденции. Сознание возникающее на основе беспрепятственного ума есть безмятежность, покой и проницательная мудрость

Ограниченный ум не становится беспрепятственным. Беспрепятственный ум не возникает и не исчезает, не смешивается с ограниченным, но проявляет его суть.  Ограниченный ум нуждается в направлении, поэтому для него есть правильные направления и неправильные направления. Правильное направление ограниченного ума - к покою, умиротворенности, безмятежности. В безмятежности ограниченный ум прекращается, рожденное умирает. 

Читать или учить - чем различаются эти процессы? 
Если чтение обусловлено идеями - это мышление. Возникает движение идей, одни приходят вместо других, и тогда есть прочитанный текст и не прочитанный текст, выученный текст и не выученный текст

Если чтение обусловлено практикой направления ума и удержания ума - нет движения идей, нет мышления, есть изменчивый объект и есть внимательность к этому объекту, непрерывная или прерывающаяся. 

Новый текст порождает подвижность идей. Но облегчает направление внимания. Выученный текст не порождает подвижности идей. Но усложняет удержание внимания. 

Следование умом за текстом снова и снова есть выстраивание правильного сосредоточения. Рассматривание идей, затрагиваемых текстом есть выстраивание правильных взглядов.

----------


## Вова Л.

А что в ДО тоже много тибетских текстов? Я думал, что ННР все перевел на английский и на языке оригинала оставил только небольшые части. Разве не так?

А на счет учить/не учить - прав Цхултрим - ничего зазубривать не недо, просто читайте по тексту и со времененм все запомнится. Думаю, именно так и "учил" ваш инструктор.

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть ....


Причем тут типы ума и учить-читать. Ваши посты содержат чъи-то мысли и затем вы делаете странные выводы. Я уже показал вам это в теме про гордость. Пожалуйста наведите сначала у себя четкое понимание от начала до конца. Когда ваш уровень развития будет достаточен (для того чтобы поучать архата) тогда и будете всех учить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Причем тут типы ума и учить-читать. Ваши посты содержат чъи-то мысли и затем вы делаете странные выводы. Я уже показал вам это в теме про гордость. Пожалуйста наведите сначала у себя четкое понимание от начала до конца. Когда ваш уровень развития будет достаточен (для того чтобы поучать архата) тогда и будете всех учить.


Алексей.Я так понимаю, что вы-то уже во всем навели у себя четкое понимание до конца. Тоесть Вас, Архата - никто уже не должен поучать. Но сами вы поучать всех можете.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей.Я так понимаю, что вы-то уже во всем навели у себя четкое понимание до конца. Тоесть Вас, Архата - никто уже не должен поучать. Но сами вы поучать всех можете.


Пема, к вам это не относится, вы все делаете правильно (хотя Ваш метод не является интеллектуальным) ваше сострадание приведет Вас к мудрости (ведь мудрость, сострадание и сосредоточение взаимосвязаны). 
Я не утверждаю что я архат, только намекаю (шутка).

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но сами вы поучать всех можете.


Да

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Причем тут типы ума и учить-читать...


 Один ум наблюдает ум, и говорит соответственно об уме. Другой ум видит "я", "ваше/наше" и "серьезные продвижения"...

----------


## Алексей Л

> Один ум наблюдает ум, и говорит соответственно об уме. Другой ум видит "я", "ваше/наше" и "серьезные продвижения"...


Ваш уровень развития достаточен для становления архатства, не зависимо от того что вы говорите. 
Одна просьба: имейте уважение

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алексей, может, хватит флудить? Без году неделя в Дзогчене - а все туда - же - все постиг и реализовал. Не понятно,ринял ли Прибежище и нашел ли живого Учителя. Не понимаете вы, что такое архат и вообще дзогчен пока. И медитатор наверняка из Вас пока не вышел - имею ввиду, буддийский.

С уважением  К УЧЕНИЮ могу сказать Вам, что основы все-таки изучать придется. Вы на монлам сходили?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ваш уровень развития...


 Лучше постараться понять смысл шаматхи хоть немного, чем судить о том чего по сути нету.

----------

Тант (02.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, может, хватит флудить? Без году неделя в Дзогчене - а все туда - же - все постиг и реализовал. Не понятно,ринял ли Прибежище и нашел ли живого Учителя. Не понимаете вы, что такое архат и вообще дзогчен пока. И медитатор наверняка из Вас пока не вышел - имею ввиду, буддийский.
> 
> С уважением  К УЧЕНИЮ могу сказать Вам, что основы все-таки изучать придется. Вы на монлам сходили?


Прибежище принял, живого учителя нашел. Что там дальше у вас по плану?  :Smilie: 
Не всегда все происходит по правилам
На монламе не был, сорри, не моя традиция

----------


## Алексей Л

> Лучше постараться понять смысл шаматхи хоть немного, чем судить о том чего по сути нету.


Ага  :Smilie: 

Прошу, практикуйте все Ваше свободное время, вы в этой жизни станете архатом. О будущий Архат, склоняю голову!

----------


## Германн

Наверное, здесь можно отдохнуть, остановиться, пообщаться с родственниками. Они сейчас рядом с Вами? Расскажите им обо всём.

----------


## Won Soeng

Алексей, лучше всего учат неожиданные проблемы, которых Вы, казалось бы, не заслужили.

----------

Марица (14.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Наверное, здесь можно отдохнуть, остановиться, пообщаться с родственниками. Они сейчас рядом с Вами? Расскажите им обо всём.


Нет, они очень далеко. У меня растет сын в России, я учу его Дхарме по скайпу

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, лучше всего учат неожиданные проблемы, которых Вы, казалось бы, не заслужили.


которые раньше не замечал

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, они очень далеко. У меня растет сын в России, я учу его Дхарме по скайпу


Чем дальше, тем замечательней :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Чем дальше, тем замечательней


Из меня плохой отец. И плохой сын тоже. Плохой брат. Вообще родственные связи практически не чувствую

----------


## Александар

Алексей Л. У каждого своё понимание учения, кто-то понимает как простирания, кто-то как молитвы, кто-то как ритуалы, кто-то как философствование и прочее. Увидевшим ум это не нужно, поэтому не доказывай своё другим, у которых свои дороги. По правде говоря, при настойчивости любой путь приведёт к какому-нибудь результату.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей Л. У каждого своё понимание учения, кто-то понимает как простирания, кто-то как молитвы, кто-то как ритуалы, кто-то как философствование и прочее. Увидевшим ум это не нужно, поэтому не доказывай своё другим, у которых свои дороги. По правде говоря, при настойчивости любой путь приведёт к какому-нибудь результату.


Согласен. 
Мы друг друга поняли. Не знаю видите ли вы это всевидением или просто мудростью, можете не отвечать. 
Вам- мое почтение

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По правде говоря, при настойчивости любой путь приведёт к какому-нибудь результату.


Нам не нужен любой путь и любой результат. А нужен конкретный путь и конкретный результат. Для этого надо знать основы буддизма. ЧТо касается Алексея - то самое вредное, это впадать в иллюзии по поводу своих знаний и умений. Лучше всего думать - что ты крайне мало знаешь и умеешь. Только с такой позиции можно уйти от гордыни и чему-то на самом деле научиться.

Алексей - что вы читаете по Дзогчену и по основам буддизма?

----------


## Алексей Л

первая часть -воздержусь ибо секрет, сорри
Прочитал множество сутт за год с лишним, в основном из Палийского канона, различные статьи уже не помню, вот еще недавно ламрим Гампопы прочел если вы об этом  :Smilie: 
Жалею кстати что потратил время, после сутр ламрим- лепет сопливого пятиклассника

----------


## Legba

> По правде говоря, при настойчивости *любой путь* приведёт к* какому-нибудь* результату.


Бесспорно. Проблема только в том, что в силу специфики форума, многие хотят не какой-то, а вполне определенный результат. :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как правильно, учить тексты наизусть или просто читать?


Правильно для чего?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Спасибо.
> 
> А что говорит об этом Ринпоче?


Очень хороший вопрос. Что говорит Ринпоче про заучивание сотен страниц наизусть?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

Учить или не учить, главное чтоб до такого не доходило...



> Сара Иг признала, что три месяца била Ясина Али палкой, «как собаку» (ее собственные слова), но отрицает, что убила его. Причиной побоев и убийства стала неспособность малыша выучить наизусть Коран.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.11.2012), Джигме (02.11.2012)

----------


## AlexN

> Спасибо всем, 
> 
> Придется открыть еще одну тему. У меня серьезные продвижения в практике, на этот раз делиться точно не буду. Теперь другая проблема всплыла- гордость. Не знаю как лечить.


Алексей, если позволите, постараюсь помочь советом как лечить гордость.
Самый простой способ: дома полы моете? мойте на коленях. 
Другой: делайте простирания -это эффективнее и результат быстрее - можно каждый день по нескольку сотен раз делать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, если позволите, постараюсь помочь советом как лечить гордость.
> Самый простой способ: дома полы моете? мойте на коленях. 
> Другой: делайте простирания -это эффективнее и результат быстрее - можно каждый день по нескольку сотен раз делать.


Я стою на коленях перед вами  :Smilie: 
Я буду делать простирания, поеду к ламе, пусть он научит как правильно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2012)

----------


## Cheng

> Теперь другая проблема всплыла- гордость. Не знаю как лечить.


мммм...
первое в этом деле это научиться молчать.

----------


## ullu

Да они через пол года - год  практики сами выучиваются.

----------


## ullu

> А что в ДО тоже много тибетских текстов? Я думал, что ННР все перевел на английский и на языке оригинала оставил только небольшые части. Разве не так?
> 
> А на счет учить/не учить - прав Цхултрим - ничего зазубривать не недо, просто читайте по тексту и со времененм все запомнится. Думаю, именно так и "учил" ваш инструктор.


Тексты все на тибетском, Ринпоче составил транскрипцию и учебник по произношению , для того что бы люди учились правильно произносить. И вот в транскрипции латинские буквы с огласовками и т.д. Но это не перевод  :Smilie:  
Подстрочник на английском и русском есть, конечно, что бы понимать, что читаешь, но читается на тибетском, конечно.

----------

Вова Л. (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если цель - исключительно Путь к Свободе, то *переводить корректно на родной язык и практиковать* в таком стиле (Миларепа и другие ученики Марпы на санскрите не практиковали, кося глазами в тибетский подстрочник).

*Исключение* из правила: *Чод* и садханы, жестко завязанные на мелодии и исполнение...

P.S. Если есть желание погрузиться в тибетскую культуру, иметь обширные комментарии, возможность общения, читать книжки на тибетском (при должном образовании, дающем дхармический язык), то да, нужно поучить.

P.S.S. Не думаю, что нечеловеческие существа - какие то грамма наци, которые испытывают неконтролируемые эмоции с соответствущими последствиями, если садхак не владеет классическим лхасским диалектом.

А ежели у практика вообще логопедические проблемы, то что?

P.S.S.S У ННР его терма (мы же помним, что он еще и тертон?) - вполне классического вида и структуры.

----------

Вова Л. (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Я вот раньше был большим сторонником тибетского оригинала, но сейчас все больше склоняюсь к тому, что все-таки практика должна быть на родном великом и могучем, иначе смысл действа действительно теряется.

----------

Legba (20.04.2013), Magan Poh (17.04.2013), PampKin Head (17.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Если цель - исключительно Путь к Свободе, то *переводить корректно на родной язык и практиковать* в таком стиле (Миларепа и другие ученики Марпы на санскрите не практиковали, кося глазами в тибетский подстрочник).


ну если практику часто делаешь, то косить глазами не приходится. К тому же многие слова так просто не перевести, большинство, для того, что бы точно понимать их значение Ринпоче по тексту дает объяснение ,сложно это объяснение уложить в одну строку текста. Придется просто создавать новые термины, так проще тибетские выучить, уже существующие.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ну если практику часто делаешь, то косить глазами не приходится.


  Хм... Косоглазия точно не образовалось? )




> К тому же многие слова так просто не перевести, большинство, для того, что бы точно понимать их значение Ринпоче по тексту дает объяснение ,сложно это объяснение уложить в одну строку текста. Придется просто создавать новые термины, так проще тибетские выучить, уже существующие.


Даже удивительно, насколько сами тибетцы не заморачивались с санскритом в своё время в аналогичных ситуациях.

----------


## ullu

> Хм... Косоглазия точно не образовалось? )


Не знаю, может они уже были косые? :Confused: 




> Даже удивительно, насколько сами тибетцы не заморачивались с санскритом в своё время в аналогичных ситуациях.


Так вроде они придумали свои термины для обозначения, а не просто подбирали уже существующие слова?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так вроде они придумали свои термины для обозначения, а не просто подбирали уже существующие слова?


Улу, в русском языке куча заимствованных слов и терминов... Никакой проблемы.

----------


## ullu

> Улу, в русском языке куча заимствованных слов и терминов... Никакой проблемы.


Ну вот, а теперь ещё куча заимствованных.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так вроде они придумали свои термины для обозначения, а не просто подбирали уже существующие слова?


Большинство тибетских слов образовано с помощью калькирования (как «языковедение» вместо «лингвистика»). Для многих корней брали готовые тибетские слова  (sarva - kun) и лепили из них длинные (Vajrasadhu - rdo rje legs pa), для некоторых слов придумывали целые переводы (причём обычно не очень удачно: arhat - dgra bcom pa, bhagavat - bcom ldan 'das). И уж в очень редких случаях слова приезжали в фонетическом виде (padma, utpala). И кстати, до сих пор заимствования часто происходят именно так (фотоаппарат —par chas — отпечаток + инструмент), хотя фонетических, на мой взгляд, стало больше, и это связано с тем, что большинство тибетцев знают язык, с которого производятся заимствования (обычно английский или китайский), поэтому им проще использовать слова как есть.

У русского языка изначально была другая стратегия заимствования (даже ангелов называть вестниками никто почему-то не стал), поэтому для нас привычно оставлять все эти нирваны, скандхи и алаявиджняны как есть.

----------

Vladiimir (20.04.2013), Вова Л. (21.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Большинство тибетских слов образовано с помощью калькирования (как «языковедение» вместо «лингвистика»). Для многих корней брали готовые тибетские слова  (sarva - kun) и лепили из них длинные (Vajrasadhu - rdo rje legs pa), для некоторых слов придумывали целые переводы (причём обычно не очень удачно: arhat - dgra bcom pa, bhagavat - bcom ldan 'das). И уж в очень редких случаях слова приезжали в фонетическом виде (padma, utpala). И кстати, до сих пор заимствования часто происходят именно так (фотоаппарат —par chas — отпечаток + инструмент), хотя фонетических, на мой взгляд, стало больше, и это связано с тем, что большинство тибетцев знают язык, с которого производятся заимствования (обычно английский или китайский), поэтому им проще использовать слова как есть.
> 
> У русского языка изначально была другая стратегия заимствования (даже ангелов называть вестниками никто почему-то не стал), поэтому для нас привычно оставлять все эти нирваны, скандхи и алаявиджняны как есть.


А что именно Вас в этом не устраивает?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А что именно Вас в этом не устраивает?


То, что вы не вчитались в смысл написанного  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> То, что вы не вчитались в смысл написанного


Я как раз вчиталась и не вижу ничего греховного в том, что  arhat - dgra bcom pa, bhagavat - bcom ldan 'das и т.д. Многие термины переводились на тибетский язык по смыслу. Некоторые переводчики пытаются на русский как-то перевести термины типа "ваджра" как "шестопёр" и т.д. Вот это не совсем удачно. Алаявиджяну можно перевести как "сознание-хранилище", а вот сансару и нирвану можно оставить как есть. У разных языков -- свои спец. особенности, имхо, русский имеет больше корней с санскритом, чем тибетский....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я как раз вчиталась и не вижу ничего греховного в том, что  arhat - dgra bcom pa, bhagavat - bcom ldan 'das и т.д.


Если вы об этом, то проблема тут в том, что слово arhat не имеет буквального значения dgra bcom pa. А тибетцы в комментариях очень любят — вот, тут написано dgra bcom pa, dgra это означает то, bcom pa означает сё. Но это всё прокатывает только если это комментарии на тибетский текст, тогда понятно, что автор действительно мог подразумевать данную игру слов. А когда это пишут в комментарии на сутры, то очевидно, что так как в оригинале сутры не было ни dgra, ни bcom pa, это народная этимология, наподобие того, как в Библии написано, что Вавилон означает «смешение». А вроде от комментаторов сутр ожидаешь, что это были образованные пандиты со знанием санскрита.

----------

Топпер- (20.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если вы об этом, то проблема тут в том, что слово arhat не имеет буквального значения dgra bcom pa. А тибетцы в комментариях очень любят — вот, тут написано dgra bcom pa, dgra это означает то, bcom pa означает сё. Но это всё прокатывает только если это комментарии на тибетский текст, тогда понятно, что автор действительно мог подразумевать данную игру слов. А когда это пишут в комментарии на сутры, то очевидно, что так как в оригинале сутры не было ни dgra, ни bcom pa, это народная этимология, наподобие того, как в Библии написано, что Вавилон означает «смешение». А вроде от комментаторов сутр ожидаешь, что это были образованные пандиты со знанием санскрита.


Ну так они и были образованные пандиты со знанием санскрита. Кстати, Вы в курсе этимологии слова "архат"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так они и были образованные пандиты со знанием санскрита. Кстати, Вы в курсе этимологии слова "архат"?


Ну а зачем они тогда пургу гнали про dgra и bcom pa? Архат значит «достойный» (достойный восхваления или почитания), это слово в оригинале никак не связано ни с врагами, ни с их разгромом.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде бы то же самое и означает Архат, что и Дачомпа - Победивший врагов.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну а зачем они тогда пургу гнали про dgra и bcom pa? Архат значит «достойный» (достойный восхваления или почитания), это слово в оригинале никак не связано ни с врагами, ни с их разгромом.


У санскритского слова могут быть несколько значений, не одно.

----------


## Кунсанг

Etymology

The exact interpretation and etymology of words such as arahant and arhat remains disputed. It was in use before the appearance of Buddhism:
The word "arahant" was not coined by the Buddha but was current even before he appeared on the Indian religious scene.[2]
Vedas

Arhat occurs as arhattā in the Rigveda,[3] and as the first offer of salutation in the main Jain prayer, the Namokar Mantra. The word arhattā occurs mostly in Buddhist and Jain texts, but also in some Vaishnava works such as the Bhagavata Purana.[4] Arhattā also occurs in the Vaishnava Srī Narada Pañcaratnam.[5]

Based on a possible Sanskrit etymology, arhant can be translated as "deathless", since "hant" in Sanskrit means death or killing, and "ar" is often used for negation, implying "cannot be killed" or "beyond death" or "deathless". This fits well with the central philosophical thought in Buddhism, namely,
By realizing the true nature of phenomenological existence we transcend the cycle of life and death and become deathless in spiritual sense."[citation needed]

A similar transcendence is referred to in the Mahamrityunjaya Mantra, which also occurs in the Rigveda.

dgra bcom pa

foe destroyer [thd] 

arhatship, hinayana saint, arhat (1 of lam bzhi) one who has subdued his enemy, Arhat who has overcome emotional conflicts, Foe Destroyer, saint, perfect saint [JV] 

Arhat, Subduer of Foes, Worthy One; one who have overcome emotional conflicts; Foe Destroyer, saint, enemy slayer, one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants. the status of an arhat. slayer of the foe, one who has vanquished the foe, perfect saint [RY] 

Arhat, one who has vanquished his enemies, the obscuring emotions (kleshas). The highest level attained by shravakas and pratyekabuddhas [RY] 

(arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW] 

arhat/ "one who has vanquished the foe" [RB] 

saint [RY] 

Arhat (arhat): in Tibetan Drachompa (dgra bcom pa), means `the one who has defeated the enemy' with the same meaning as above. [MR] 

arhat (aarhanta) [IW]

----------

Нико (20.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У санскритского слова могут быть несколько значений, не одно.


У слова архат действительно несколько значений, но ни одно из них не означает «победивший врагов».

----------


## Кунсанг

Дачомпа это вероятно прямой смысловой перевод слова архат. Поскольку по смыслу архат также означает разрушитель, убийца, то тибетцы перевели без большой пурги. Следует учитывать что это были большие пандиты и перевод велся совместно с индусами.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну так они и были образованные пандиты со знанием санскрита. Кстати, Вы в курсе этимологии слова "архат"?


"Архат" значит "Достойный" в основном значении. Какие проблемы?

----------


## Кунсанг

(arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW]

Ari - враг, Хант - истребитель, получается Истребитель врагов. Какие проблемы? Не надо гнать пургу на переводчиков пандитов Индии и Тибета.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> (arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW]
> 
> Ari - враг, Хант - истребитель, получается Истребитель врагов. Какие проблемы? Не надо гнать пургу на переводчиков пандитов Индии и Тибета.


Источник этих ценных антинаучных сведений?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/Arhat

----------


## Кунсанг

अर्हत，ar-hat、ar-hant、ara-hant、ari-hanta、ara-hanta，音譯「羅漢、阿羅漢」，意譯「無學、應供、殺賊、無生」，cannot be killed、Beyond death、Deathless、the Worthy one

अर्हत（Sanskrit：arhat；Pali：arahant）, in Buddhism, signifies a spiritual practitioner who has realized certain high stages of attainment. The exact interpretation and etymology of words such as arahant and arhat remains disputed. In the Theravada tradition, and in early PTS publications, the word arahant or arhat is interpreted to mean the "worthy one". This has been challenged by more recent research, resulting from the etymological comparison of Pali and early Jain Prakrit forms（arihanta and arahanta）. The alternative etymology is "foe-destroyer" or "vanquisher of enemies," which corresponds to the Jain definition. The latter challenges the assumption that the root of the word is Pali araha as compared with Sanskrit arha；Richard Gombrich has proposed an etymology of ari + hanta, bringing the root meaning closer to Jina（an epithet commonly used of both the leaders of the Jain religion and Buddha）

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> http://rywiki.tsadra.org/index.php/Arhat


Это не перевод санскритского "архат" на русский, а перевод тибетского "драмчомпа", которым заменяется слово "архат", но при этом - совершенно не обоснованно, потому что санскритское "архат" переводится совершенно однозначно в своей многозначности.

Примерно такое же, как "просветлённый", которое взялось в русском языке вообще непонятно откуда взялось, потому что в санскрите и в тибетском даже нет нигде вроде бы сходного термина. "Пробуждённый" или "Пробудившийся" есть, а "просветлённый"-то откуда?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не перевод санскритского "архат" на русский, а перевод тибетского "драмчомпа", которым заменяется слово "архат", но при этом - совершенно не обоснованно, потому что санскритское "архат" переводится совершенно однозначно в своей многозначности.


Вы невнимательно смотрели, там есть значение 

(arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW]

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не перевод санскритского "архат" на русский, а перевод тибетского "драмчомпа", которым заменяется слово "архат", но при этом - совершенно не обоснованно, потому что санскритское "архат" переводится совершенно однозначно в своей многозначности.


В этом словаре нет этимологии слов. Просто значения.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы невнимательно смотрели, там есть значение 
> 
> (arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW]


Это всё значения тибетского *dgra bcom pa*, который в тибетской литературе напрямую ассоциируется с "архат", но у санскритского "архат" таких значений НЕТ.  Я вам напоминаю - ранджунг ещевский словарь - это словарь ТИБЕТСКО-АНГЛИЙСКИЙ, а не тибетско-санскритский или санскрито-английский.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дачомпа это вероятно прямой смысловой перевод слова архат. Поскольку по смыслу архат также означает разрушитель, убийца, то тибетцы перевели без большой пурги. Следует учитывать что это были большие пандиты и перевод велся совместно с индусами.


Где вы увидели «разрушитель» и тем более «убийца»??? В вашем примере было написано: возможный смысл «бессмертный», «тот, которого невозможно убить».
Тибетские переводчики отчего-то решили, что основной смысл архата в буддизме, что он победил врагов (клеши). Совершенно произвольно. И стали так переводить слово «архат», у которого, лексически, этого значения не было вообще. Тоже, совершенно произвольно. Причём, этот перевод сам по себе неплох. Да какая разница, можно переводить как угодно, например, «страстегас» (В смысле, погасил все страсти  :Smilie:  ). Но вот если я потом напишу комментарий на сутру, смотрите, вот тут «страстегас», а это значит, что имелись в виду страсти, то, сё, то это будет абсурдно. В санскритском тексте не имелось в виду никаких страстей. Точно так же, и никаких врагов.




> Ari - враг, Хант - истребитель, получается Истребитель врагов. Какие проблемы? Не надо гнать пургу на переводчиков пандитов Индии и Тибета.


Ткните меня лицом в санскритско-английский или санскритско-русский словарь, где у ar есть значение «враг», а у hant —«истребитель». Это бред, таких значений нет.




> Вы невнимательно смотрели, там есть значение 
> 
> (arhanta) Arhat [foe destroyer, enemy slayer, the status of an arhat (one who has slain the foe of conflicting emotion, and overcome the enemy the four maras and reached the highest result of the vehicles of pious attendants [IW]


Это цитата из тибетского словаря Ива Вальдо на слово dgra bcom pa, а не санскритского словаря на слово arhat.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

अर्हत，ar-hat、ar-hant、ara-hant、ari-hanta、ara-hanta，音譯「羅漢、阿羅漢」，意譯「無學、應供、殺賊、無生」，cannot be killed、Beyond death、Deathless、the Worthy one

 अर्हत（Sanskrit：arhat；Pali：arahant）, in Buddhism, signifies a spiritual practitioner who has realized certain high stages of attainment. The exact interpretation and etymology of words such as arahant and arhat remains disputed. In the Theravada tradition, and in early PTS publications, the word arahant or arhat is interpreted to mean the "worthy one". This has been challenged by more recent research, resulting from the etymological comparison of Pali and early Jain Prakrit forms（arihanta and arahanta）. The alternative etymology is "foe-destroyer" or "vanquisher of enemies," which corresponds to the Jain definition. The latter challenges the assumption that the root of the word is Pali araha as compared with Sanskrit arha；Richard Gombrich has proposed an etymology of ari + hanta, bringing the root meaning closer to Jina（an epithet commonly used of both the leaders of the Jain religion and Buddha）

----------


## Кунсанг

На пали санскритское архат - архант и арахант. Все же пошевелите мозгами немного. Наверняка индусы и тибетцы прошлого лучше вашего знали свои языки.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На пали санскритское архат - архант и арахант. Все же пошевелите мозгами немного. Наверняка индусы и тибетцы прошлого лучше вашего знали свои языки.


С пали тоже всё вполне очевидно

Просто версия про "победителя врагов" у языковедов и буддологов уже сейчас признанна устаревшей и некорректной, однако в некоторых изданиях до сих пор осталась. Если же пошевелить мозгами - то надо поинтересоваться, почему тибетцы перевели "архат" не как "достойный", а в соответствии с какой-то джайнской ассоциацией со словом "джина" (которое в качестве эпитета в списке титулов Пробуждённых идёт отдельно от слова "архат", между прочим - и по-тибетски будет *rgyal dbang*) когда в санскритских и палийских истолкованиях всё вполне однозначно.

----------


## Кунсанг

С этими очевидностями очевидно что это очень простые словари, которые просто указывают одно значение слова.

----------


## Кунсанг

In the discourse of the Avaivartikadharmacakra the
Dharmånusårin is “one who follows the stream of inconceivable dharmas”
(Taipai 240, fol. 502, chos rjes ’brang zhes gsungs/ chos rgyun bsam
gyis mi khyab pa ≈ acintya-dharma-ßrota-anusåri). A Stream-enterer is
redefined as “one who enters the stream of the Buddha’s inconceivable
path (Taipai 240, fol. 510, bsam du med pa sangs rgyas lam...rgyun la
gzhol ≈ acintya-buddha-mårga-ßrota-åpanna˙). An Arhat becomes one
who destroys (hanta) the afflictions (ari) of all sentient beings or who is
worthy (arhayati) of causing others to obtain inconceivable bodhi
(Taipai 240, fol. 524.7). Echoing the Saddharmapuˆ∂arika, a ßråvaka is
one who proclaims unelaborated, pacified, awakening (Taipai 240, fol.
531.3, byang chub zhi ba spros pa med / rnyog pa med pa sgrogs par
byed). In all, nine terms of ßråvaka status are hollowed out and reconstituted—
AΣ†amaka (‘The Eighth’), Sakr.ågåmin (‘Once-returner’),
Anågamin (‘Non-returner’), Pratyekabuddha among others—as signifiying
bodhisattvas.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С этими очевидностями очевидно что это очень простые словари, которые просто указывают одно значение слова.


Даже если и так - они указывают *основное и главное значение*.
В русском языке тоже много многозначных слов. Даже слово "язык" в основных своих значениях означает либо речь, либо физический орган. А вот "вражеского солдата, пленяемого для добычи информации/обмена на своих пленных" означает далеко не всегда. Но не будете же вы утверждать, что использование слова "заложник" для передачи основного значения  - это правильно?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Цультрим Таши, переведите слово "архат" на русский язык, так, чтобы не было неточностей.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Цультрим Таши, переведите слово "архат" на русский язык, так, чтобы не было неточностей.


Уже всё давно перевели. "Достойный".

----------


## Нико

> Уже всё давно перевели. "Достойный".


Вы часто в русских переводах встречаете это слово?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы часто в русских переводах встречаете это слово?


В русских переводах "архат" вообще никак не переводят. Хотя я бы правда предпочёл, чтобы "Будда" чаще переводили как "Пробудившийся", архат как "Достойный" - и так далее.

----------


## Кунсанг

Буддхагухья даёт такое толкование:

"В санскритском слове "архан" ар – означает "чувственные страсти", – хан – "воспрепятствование", "устранение". В разъяснительном трактате это названо "убийством вредителей (мятежников, бандитов)". Будда облекается в доспехи терпения и настойчивости и садится на коня данных обетов; стрелами спокойствия и дротиками мудрости разбивает армию повелителя демонов Мары извне, внутри же уничтожает вредоносность чувственных страстей, – отсюда такое название. И ещё, а – значит отрицание, – рхан – рождение. Зёрна сердца Будды не взойдут на поле следующего века, поскольку с него уже сброшена шелуха непросветлённости. И ещё, архан имеет значение "подношение в соответствии с обретённым". Обладает подобными тонкими добродетелями, – отсюда и название".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Буддхагухья даёт такое толкование:
> 
> "В санскритском слове "архан" ар – означает "чувственные страсти", – хан – "воспрепятствование", "устранение". В разъяснительном трактате это названо "убийством вредителей (мятежников, бандитов)". Будда облекается в доспехи терпения и настойчивости и садится на коня данных обетов; стрелами спокойствия и дротиками мудрости разбивает армию повелителя демонов Мары извне, внутри же уничтожает вредоносность чувственных страстей, – отсюда такое название. И ещё, а – значит отрицание, – рхан – рождение. Зёрна сердца Будды не взойдут на поле следующего века, поскольку с него уже сброшена шелуха непросветлённости. И ещё, архан имеет значение "подношение в соответствии с обретённым". Обладает подобными тонкими добродетелями, – отсюда и название".


Источник, транскрипция, ссылки?

----------

Alex (21.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В русских переводах "архат" вообще никак не переводят. Хотя я бы правда предпочёл, чтобы "Будда" чаще переводили как "Пробудившийся", архат как "Достойный" - и так далее.


А я бы такого не предпочла. "Достойными" многих можно назвать. "Пробудившийся" -- тоже звучит странновато. Лучше оставить на санскрите некоторые термины. Чтобы путаницы не возникло.

----------

Кунсанг (20.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тут есть комментарий Джефри Хопкинса со ссылками

http://books.google.ru/books?id=WULe...m%20pa&f=false

----------

Нико (20.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Геше Джампа Тинлей по поводу непереводимости некоторых буддийских терминов приводил пример современных слов таких как протон, нейтрон, электрон и т.д. Что переводить такие слова на другие языки нет большого смысла и будет проще прокомментировать их в том поле, которое они охватывают.

----------


## Нико

> Геше Джампа Тинлей по поводу непереводимости некоторых буддийских терминов приводил пример современных слов таких как протон, нейтрон, электрон и т.д. Что переводить такие слова на другие языки нет большого смысла и будет проще прокомментировать их в том поле, которое они охватывают.


А тем не менее сейчас ведётся большая работа по переводу научных и физических терминов на тибетский язык.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я бы такого не предпочла. "Достойными" многих можно назвать. "Пробудившийся" -- тоже звучит странновато. Лучше оставить на санскрите некоторые термины. Чтобы путаницы не возникло.


Сложный вопрос, конечно. С одной стороны, если всё оставлять на санскрите, станут гораздо понятнее философские тексты. Достаточно только иметь под рукой «Словарь буддийских терминов», в котором эти слова объясняются.

С другой стороны, многие буддийские тексты рассчитаны не только на интеллектуальное понимание. Если в «Восхвалении 21 Таре» будут одни санскритские слова со сносками, как его можно будет читать?

Поэтому —в идеале —нужно найти русские слова для всех терминов, каких только возможно. Хотя некоторые, конечно, придётся оставить. «Нирвана» и «архат» даже у китайцев фонетически заимствованы, а уж они мастера калькировать.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А я бы такого не предпочла. "Достойными" многих можно назвать. "Пробудившийся" -- тоже звучит странновато. Лучше оставить на санскрите некоторые термины. Чтобы путаницы не возникло.


Это для тех, кто привык. "Достойный" с большой буквы вполне нормально выглядит. Скажем, когда в отношении персидских войск возникает термин "Бессмертные" - то там всё понятно тем, кто в контексте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А тем не менее сейчас ведётся большая работа по переводу научных и физических терминов на тибетский язык.


Тибетцы вероятно смогут, как и монголы все перевести на свой. Канон же перевели на свой язык, а это очень много слов различных. Если русские переведут канон на русский без калькирования, то тогда тоже смогут перевести такие слова как протон на русский. Это видимо важно все-таки. Полный перевод. У тибетцев все термины переведены, у монголов тоже.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот, а теперь ещё куча заимствованных.


И что же? Это реальность любого языка (ну почти, кроме отдельных исключений). Башмак, сундук, Татхагата - все это заимствованные слова. Нет ничего зазорного, чтобы заимствовать терминологию для явлений, которые не описаны в рамках родного языка.

----------

Жека (22.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А тем не менее сейчас ведётся большая работа по переводу научных и физических терминов на тибетский язык.


Если завтра дадут гранты на исследование божественных свойств соплей, то найдется большое количество желающих заниматься и такими исследованиями.




> Полный перевод. У тибетцев все термины переведены, у монголов тоже.


Этот перевод чаще всего - эдакое новое словотворчество аля введение устойчивых оборотов и сокращений устойчивых оборотов, или свежеиспеченная имитация привычных оборотов.

Кому то это по приколу, а лично мне исходный термин на санскрите несет большее благословение, чем свременное *искуственное* словотворчество на базе современного языка.

P.S. Кстати, еще раз обращаю внимание на плевое отношение тибетцев/монголов к божественному санскриту. Почему то не находится делающих читать, изучать и практиковать на санскрите. И после того, как поколение переводчиков ушло, на санскрит... забили громадный болт.

Сказка - ложь, да в ней намек. Намек понимаем? Собственно, почему россиянин должен относится к тибетскому как то иначе?

P.S.S. Кстати, если даже калькировать терминами родного языка, то возникает проблема: слова начитают применяться с несвойственным им смыслом, или обычное значение слов не подходит по контексту. Что порождает процесс разделения языка на бытовой и некий элитарный. И для точного понимания приходится использовать обширно толковые словари.

Да нафига нужен толковый словарь, чтобы переводить с русского на русский? Я так обеими руками за словарь терминологический и ситуацию, когда термины не имеют соответствий в русском языке. Выучил определение термина, и свободен. А сидеть и вылавливать оттенки смыслов "переводов терминов на русский язык", порожденных работой "надмозгов" (с) Гоблин нет никакого  желания и времени.

Когда вижу перевод с "творчеством" в виде перевода терминологии, книгу принципиально не покупаю/не читаю и стараюсь найти оригинал.

----------

Ондрий (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> И после того, как поколение переводчиков ушло, на санскрит... забили громадный болт.
> *Сказка - ложь, да в ней намек. Намек понимаем?* Собственно, почему россиянин должен относится к тибетскому как то иначе?


Вот если уж совсем прям по честному - не очень.
Поскольку только вопрос веры говорить:
"Тибетцы забили на санскрит, и смотрите, как реализовывают Дхарму" или
"Тибетцы забили на санскрит, и смотрите, в каком сейчас состоянии они и Дхарма".
В пользу обоих утверждений есть масса аргументов, так что "намек" можно понять по разному.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот если уж совсем прям по честному - не очень.
> Поскольку только вопрос веры говорить:
> "Тибетцы забили на санскрит, и смотрите, как реализовывают Дхарму" или
> "Тибетцы забили на санскрит, и смотрите, в каком сейчас состоянии они и Дхарма".
> В пользу обоих утверждений есть масса аргументов, так что "намек" можно понять по разному.


Легпа, не подскажите: где посмотреть на атракцион "они практикуют садханы на санскрите, кося глазами в тибетский подстрочник"? Если честно, то я про такой цирк-шапито еще не слышал. Дадите наводку, обязательно загляну заценить этот цирк на конной тяге.

По части же второго набора тезисов - к Джамгону Конгтрулу
...
_Почему Драгоценно Человеческое Рождение?

Его трудно обрести. Все живые существа по натуре своей склонны к пагубному поведению3, лишь считанные единицы стремятся к благотворному. Но и среди этих немногих очень редко встречается то нравственное поведение, которое необходимо для обретения человеческого тела. А в результате число существ трех низших миров не уступает числу песчинок на земле, тогда как число богов и людей крайне незначительно. Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем_

Вот и ответ на тему "... в каком состоянии у них Дхарма". Да все в том же самом. Дхарма не мешала тибетцам держать рабов, заковывать в колодки, рубить конечности и далее по списку...

Когда лама Вангду попытался (!) в административных делах следовать Дхарме, а не традиционной тибетской теме к набиванию карманов за счет ближнего, тут же заехал на кичу под судом... не будем показывать пальцем представителей какой религиозной традиции (см. биографию ламы Вангду).

----------

Tong Po (22.04.2013), Ондрий (21.04.2013)

----------


## ullu

> У русского языка изначально была другая стратегия заимствования (даже ангелов называть вестниками никто почему-то не стал), поэтому для нас привычно оставлять все эти нирваны, скандхи и алаявиджняны как есть.


Ну вот я о том же. 
Кроме того я не совсем понимаю чем подстрочник не перевод? В смысле кто меняет читать подстрочник то, вместо тибетского?

----------


## ullu

> Да нафига нужен толковый словарь, чтобы переводить с русского на русский? Я так обеими руками за словарь терминологический и ситуацию, когда термины не имеют соответствий в русском языке. Выучил определение термина, и свободен. А сидеть и вылавливать оттенки смыслов "переводов терминов на русский язык", порожденных работой "надмозгов" (с) Гоблин нет никакого  желания и времени.


Вот, я о том жеж.

----------


## ullu

> И что же? Это реальность любого языка (ну почти, кроме отдельных исключений). Башмак, сундук, Татхагата - все это заимствованные слова. Нет ничего зазорного, чтобы заимствовать терминологию для явлений, которые не описаны в рамках родного языка.


Дык, а что там ещё переводить тогда останется? там весь текст состоит из кучи заимствованных слов просто, и все. Ну предлоги и союзы можно перевести, да. Очень важно, главное )))

----------


## PampKin Head

+ Я вот в недоумении местами: появляются новые системы транскрипций тибетского языка; упирают на то, что надо читать садханы правильно, а то а-я-я-й будет со стороны Охранителей и т.д.

У меня вот вопросы:
- а какой диалект для Охранителей предпочтителен?
- если, положим, лхасский, то всех кхамцев отправлять к логопеду (чтобы не случился а=я=я=й)?
- и когда Охранители перешли с санскрита на некий тибетский диалект, который надо воспроизводить с особым тщанием, а то а=я=я=й?

Это уже не просто нечеловеческие существа, а какие то грамма наци от тибетского языка.

----------

Tong Po (22.04.2013), Вова Л. (22.04.2013), Ондрий (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дык, а что там ещё переводить тогда останется? там весь текст состоит из кучи заимствованных слов просто, и все. Ну предлоги и союзы можно перевести, да. Очень важно, главное )))


Хм, Улу, да там всякого валом... И явно терминов по отношению к размеру среднего или длинного туна будет маловато.

P.S. Домашнее задание: взять средний тун и посчитать общее количество слов в садхане, и общее количество терминов...

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, есть научная и народная этимология.



> Характеристика (народной этимологии):
> 
> 2. Объяснение происхождения слов, не соответствующее их действительной истории. В отличие от научной этимологии, народная этимология основывается не на законах развития языка, а на случайном сходстве слов. Примером может служить часто употребимое в современном русском молодёжном сленге слово «_ки́пиш_», означающее суету, беспорядок, скандал. Оно происходит из идиш и, соответственно, не имеет с этимологической точки зрения никакого отношения к _кипению_.


(Я не говорю здесь, прав или не прав Гомбрих с своем смелом (по его собственным словам) предположении, что слово "_архат_", возможно, может быть проанализировано как "_убийца (hanta) врагов (ari)"_, получая таким образом смысл близкий к "_Jina_".)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Учить или не учить? А английский, например, учить или не учить? Если английский учить стоит (а я в этом убежден), то почему бы еще какой-либо язык не учить? Тем более язык текстов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну вот я о том же. 
> Кроме того я не совсем понимаю чем подстрочник не перевод? В смысле кто меняет читать подстрочник то, вместо тибетского?


Если подстрочник не зарифмован и не отредактирован художественно, то читать его неудобно.

----------


## Legba

> Вот и ответ на тему "... в каком состоянии у них Дхарма". Да все в том же самом. Дхарма не мешала тибетцам держать рабов, заковывать в колодки, рубить конечности и далее по списку...


От тож. Но при таком раскладе, можно сказать - "дык это все оттого, шо они не по санскритски размовляли, а перевели все".
Я собственно о том, что прецедент перевода на тибетский - вообще ни о чем не говорит.
Логичен вариант со своим собственным языком - в контексте сутры.
И с санскритом в контексте тантры.
Все остальные вариации - этнотеатр, конечно же.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если подстрочник не зарифмован и не отредактирован художественно, то читать его неудобно.


А, Вам нужен именно зарифмованный? И чтобы петь по-русски было удобно? Наверное, это к Маргарите Кожевниковой тогда.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Легпа, не подскажите: где посмотреть на атракцион "они практикуют садханы на санскрите, кося глазами в тибетский подстрочник"? Если честно, то я про такой цирк-шапито еще не слышал.


 Первые тибетцы-практики, определенно, при получении лунгов сразу самостаятельно переводили садханы и садились практиковать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А, Вам нужен именно зарифмованный? И чтобы петь по-русски было удобно? Наверное, это к Маргарите Кожевниковой тогда.


Спасибо, мне достаточно тибетского перевода, очень удобно петь, очень красивые слова, всё устраивает.

Но я считаю, все переводы практик для чтения должны быть в идеале сделаны как Бек перевёл «Восхваление 21 Таре».

----------

Alex (21.04.2013), Ашвария (21.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.04.2013), Сергей Хос (21.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спасибо.
> 
> А что говорит об этом Ринпоче?


Ринпоче об это говорит, что для него идеальный ученик - тот, которому для практики достаточно самой краткой гуру-йоги.
А там нужно знать только букву А.
Ни может еще + песня ваджра. Но она короткая и в принципе не переводится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> ...И с санскритом в контексте тантры.


Если мне склероз не изменяет - среди известных персонажей апабхрамша был более в авторитете нежели язык чистеньких и румяных брахманов.

----------


## ullu

Вот ещё вопрос остается, с Учителем вместе на каком языке будете практику делать, если тибетский текст не выучите?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот ещё вопрос остается, с Учителем вместе на каком языке будете практику делать, если тибетский текст не выучите?


Простой ответ: для тех, кто практикует регулярно с Учителем, одна история. Для тех,  кто больше практикует индивидуально - другая.

P.S. Из личных наблюдений: если человек практикует садхану на родном языке, освоил ее все этапы, четко знает визуализации/стадии проявлений-растворений, подношений (а именно это и есть в тексте развернутых практик; именно для этого они и выросли в объеме по сравнению с кратуими формами)... то прочитать тибетский подстрочник/подпеть в массовке при "практике с Учителем" для него не составит проблем. )

Если же он должен вытупать в качестве омдзе, да еще и имитировать правильный диалект тибеткого языка, то да, Проблема с большой буквы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.04.2013), Нико (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, намтар Речунгпы очень забавен в аспекте "тибетцы и божественный санскрит". )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, намтар Речунгпы очень забавен в аспекте "тибетцы и божественный санскрит". )


Напомните?

----------

Нико (22.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Кстати, намтар Речунгпы очень забавен в аспекте "тибетцы и божественный санскрит". )


Мне кажется, там были претензии к содержанию, а не форме))

----------


## Legba

> Если мне склероз не изменяет - среди известных персонажей апабхрамша был более в авторитете нежели язык чистеньких и румяных брахманов.


Там, вероятно, все сильно по разному было. У Наропы надо думать с санскритом все было ОК.
А, скажем, Шаварипа - вряд ли знал и апабхрамша. 
Но в Индии было вообще меньше проблем - садханы-то не рецитировались,
только мантры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Так, к слову:

Чже Цонкапа написал восемнадцать томов сочинений, но ни одно из них не предваряется названием на санскрите, поскольку он понимал, что для практики это не нужно. Я сам посвятил изучению санскрита целый год и в результате лишь извел пару-тройку досок для письма да натер мозоли на пальцах. Все это делалось в угоду принятым правилам, но нисколько не способствовало моей практике.
Если вы станете усердствовать в изучении этих вещей, то помимо определенных навыков, непосредственно связанных с данным предметом, не достигнете ничего, что помогло бы вам обрести благое рождение или подлинную реализацию.

Пабонгка

----------

Lion Miller (22.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.04.2013), Вова Л. (22.04.2013), Нико (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Там, вероятно, все сильно по разному было. У Наропы надо думать с санскритом все было ОК.
> А, скажем, Шаварипа - вряд ли знал и апабхрамша.


Конечно. По-разному было. Садханы и упадеши на санскрите - скорее продукт пандит имевших вихарный бэкграунд. Да и те весьма нашпигованы таким пракритским сленгом (например древний бенгали), что бывает затруднительно прочесть (не то, что понять) без специальных знаний.




> Но в Индии было вообще меньше проблем - садханы-то не рецитировались, только мантры.


- вот с этого и надо было начинать, группенфюрер! (С)  :Wink:

----------

Legba (22.04.2013), Сергей Хос (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так, к слову:
> 
> Чже Цонкапа написал восемнадцать томов сочинений, но ни одно из них не предваряется названием на санскрите, поскольку он понимал, что для практики это не нужно. Я сам посвятил изучению санскрита целый год и в результате лишь извел пару-тройку досок для письма да натер мозоли на пальцах. Все это делалось в угоду принятым правилам, но нисколько не способствовало моей практике.
> Если вы станете усердствовать в изучении этих вещей, то помимо определенных навыков, непосредственно связанных с данным предметом, не достигнете ничего, что помогло бы вам обрести благое рождение или подлинную реализацию.
> 
> Пабонгка


Б-г с ними, с тибетцами-то. Более-менее моноязычная среда. Им проще. Западный мир тут будет иметь больше проблем если следовать логике тибетцев по переводу всего - от имен собственных до терминов. Пампкин совершенно прав, что словарный новодел приведет больше к искажениям смыслов, чем к их раскрытию. Санскритские термины (или на крайний случай, даже тупо тибетские, что сильно сильно хуже, т.к. обособит тиб. лит-ру от текстов других школ по части терминов) - лучший вариант для многоязычного мира; вас поймут практически в любой школе.

Даже и это можно было бы пережить кое-как, если бы переводы делались как-то "централизовано" (что уже не возможно), а не на коленке каждый кто во что горазд (при всем моем уважении к этому труду). Переводчики грешат рожанием таких словесных кадавриков, что хоть святых выноси (особенно прекрасны в этом смысле Андросов, Терентьев, Маргарита, Р.Н. Крапивина).

А вот Иванов, Топоров, Рудой, Островская - для меня образцы и примеры как правильно делать.

----------

Alex (22.04.2013), Legba (22.04.2013), PampKin Head (22.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.04.2013), Дхармананда (22.04.2013), Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чже Цонкапа написал восемнадцать томов сочинений, но ни одно из них не предваряется названием на санскрите, поскольку он понимал, что для практики это не нужно. Я сам посвятил изучению санскрита целый год и в результате лишь извел пару-тройку досок для письма да натер мозоли на пальцах. Все это делалось в угоду принятым правилам, но нисколько не способствовало моей практике.
> Если вы станете усердствовать в изучении этих вещей, то помимо определенных навыков, непосредственно связанных с данным предметом, не достигнете ничего, что помогло бы вам обрести благое рождение или подлинную реализацию.
> 
> Пабонгка


Как презабавно, что относительно тибетского такое не должно прокатить по мнению некоторых. Наверное, тибетский - более божественный язык...

----------

Германн (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Как презабавно, что относительно тибетского такое не должно прокатить по мнению некоторых. Наверное, тибетский - более божественный язык...


А как жеж! ))
На самом то деле, тибетцы просто вынуждены максимально держаться за свою идентичность.
Как только они ее выпустят из рук, все моментально растворится, и "конкурентное преимущество" будет утрачено.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.04.2013), Ондрий (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как жеж! ))
> На самом то деле, тибетцы просто вынуждены максимально держаться за свою идентичность.
> Как только они ее выпустят из рук, все моментально растворится, и "конкурентное преимущество" будет утрачено.


Самое удивительное в том, что нетибетцы так вцепились в тибетскую идентичность...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.04.2013), Германн (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как только они ее выпустят из рук, все моментально растворится, и "конкурентное преимущество" будет утрачено.


... и в продолжение:
- мне лучше значит, с чего начинать! - ответил Мюллер (С)

С другой стороны, "ТАМ" особо тоже никто не держит в загашнике, т.к. переводы на тот же англ выполняются довольно бодренько. 

Хотя, вот, я лично слышал от одного ламы, что "произнесение некоторых строк некоторой садханы по некоторому поводу _именно на тибетском_ несет некое такое *особое* благословение и их поэтому, типо, не переводят". К этой его фразе я тогда отнесся весьма скептически, списав на свою "неформатность" мышления и, скорее всего, Ваши выводы об идентичности абсолютно верны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Самое удивительное в том, что нетибетцы так вцепились в тибетскую идентичность...


Это уже просто *их* способ удерживать свою идентичность 2го порядка - "быть буддистом", поэтому и разучивают янги, одевают зены, осваивают гюке/дзоке и учатся читать тибетские буквы ))

----------


## Нико

> Хотя, вот, я лично слышал от одного ламы, что "произнесение некоторых строк некоторой садханы по некоторому поводу _именно на тибетском_ несет некое такое *особое* благословение и их поэтому, типо, не переводят". К этой его фразе я тогда отнесся весьма скептически, списав на свою "неформатность" мышления и, скорее всего, Ваши выводы об идентичности абсолютно верны.[/COLOR]


Не знаю, что за лама этот один такой был. А так на русском, хорошо и правильно переведённом, благословение одно и то же, имхо.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знаю, что за лама этот один такой был. А так на русском, хорошо и правильно переведённом, благословение одно и то же, имхо.


Хороший лама был. Лхарамба, из еще "того" поколения стариков.. не хухры-мухры. За что купил - то и написал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю, что за лама этот один такой был. А так на русском, хорошо и правильно переведённом, благословение одно и то же, имхо.


Не, там есть особые охранители тибеткого языка, они амритой макушки несостоявшихся востоковедов поливают прямо из небесных сфер. )

----------

Ондрий (22.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не, там есть особые охранители тибеткого языка, они амритой макушки несостоявшихся востоковедов поливают прямо из небесных сфер. )


Это непереводимо?

----------


## Ондрий

Не сдал ЕГЭ по тибецкому - не быть тебе Ламой!

----------


## Legba

> Не сдал ЕГЭ по тибецкому - не быть тебе Ламой!


 А и сдал - тоже не быть)))

----------

Alex (22.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.04.2013), Германн (23.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.04.2013), Нико (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А и сдал - тоже не быть)))


Ламой можешь ты не быть,
Но нагпою стать - обязан!

/me с умилением и нежностью вспоминает первые ряды почти любого замеса, плотненько заполненные белыми афторитетами нагпами в зенах.

----------


## PampKin Head

Это ж спецодежда!

----------

Won Soeng (23.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Переводчики грешат рожанием таких словесных кадавриков, что хоть святых выноси[/COLOR]


Мы не знаем, не являются ли дхармические конструкты на тиб. языке таким же "кадавриками" для носителей этого языка. Чтобы это знать, надо быть носителем.

I. Но тут вот какое дело: тиб. дхармический язык
1. Стандартизирован
2. Полностью адаптирован в религиозную структуру на уровне теории и праксиса
3. Является, с определенными оговорками, родным для носителей этой культуры.
II. Такая ситуация сложилась в силу того, что перевод Дхармы был (и это АБСОЛЮТНО НЕОБХОДИМЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ)
1. Государственным проектом
2. Длительное время беспрекословно адаптировался культурой на уровне как философского дискурса, так и ритуальной практики.
III. И надо отдавать себе отчет:
1. Только эти обстоятельства могут сделать язык "дхармическим"
2. НИ С ОДНИМ из европейских языков в отношении будда-дхармы этого не произойдет НИКОГДА.
Почему? См. п. II.
На практике это означает, что по меньшей мере в сфере ритуальных текстов мы неизбежно будем иметь дело с эрзац-переводами. Сколь бы хороши они не были, они всегда будут уступать оригиналу по параметрам
1. Полноты передачи смыслов
2. Лаконичности
3. Ритмического удобства для чтения, что многими воспринимается как своего рода "мантричность".
Иная ситуация могла бы возникнуть, если бы (!)))) Русь была не крещена в христианство, а приняла буддизм. Вот тогда на протяжении веков отдельные гении совместно со стихией народноно творчества и при поддержке государства адаптировали бы Дхарму таким образом, что она стала бы восприниматься на родном языке с той же полнотой и силой, какую имеет на "дхармических" языках.
Но тут, помимо прочего, как я лично считаю, даже такой гипотетический исторический шанс тоже упущен, поскольку для такого рода трансформации языка необходима ментальность, которой в европейской среде уже нет и не будет. Интеллектуализм слишком велик (но это сугубо мое личное ИМХО).

А так - имели бы мы сейчас полностью буддийский Канон и молитвенную практику на плюс-минус все же родном и понятном церковно-славянском языке. Патриарх Кирилл был бы верховным ламой всея Руси.
А мы, как и положено отщепенцам и любителям экзотики, глубоко его презирая, следовали бы чуждой родной нации бусурманской греческой вере. ))))

----------

Legba (23.04.2013), Tong Po (23.04.2013), Германн (23.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мы не знаем, не являются ли дхармические конструкты на тиб. языке таким же "кадавриками" для носителей этого языка. Чтобы это знать, надо быть носителем.
> 
> I. Но тут вот какое дело: тиб. дхармический язык
> 1. Стандартизирован
> 2. Полностью адаптирован в религиозную структуру
> 3. Является, с определенными оговорками, родным для носителей этой культуры.
> II. Такая ситуация сложилась в силу того, что перевод Дхармы был
> 1. Государственным проектом
> 2. Длительное время беспрекословно адаптировался в культуру на уровне философского дискурса и ритуальной практики.
> ...


Всё так. Но жаль.
Я иногда в личной практике использую собственные формулы Прибежища+Бодхичитты трёхстопным нерифмованным ямбом с дословным переводом и как-то даже очень бывает в тему. Удивился, когда увидел дандароновские садханы русские тоже трёхстопным ямбом.

----------

PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не имеет смысла страдать по поводу "как же так получилось"... Кому нравятся словесные кадавры, пользуются словесными кадаврами. Кого устраивает заимствованная терминология, пользуются ей.

"Стань сам себе переводчиком, оставь этих творческих людей в покое!" (с) ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы не знаем, не являются ли дхармические конструкты на тиб. языке таким же "кадавриками" для носителей этого языка. Чтобы это знать, надо быть носителем.


В тибетском новоязе они действительно искусственно-созданные кадаврики и есть. Но вся тема в том, что они какбэ немножко так "канонизированы" и закреплены в виде "классического письменного" и прошли устаканивание веками, чего нельзя сказать о западных переводах, которые не существуют на одном языке. 

Даже не знаю, зачем показывать преимущества санскрита как языка терминологии, посмотрите на все научные термины - они почти полностью латинизмы. Это же удобно. И правильно.

А что до гендерных исследований по теме "если бы у бабушки был..." - то тут есть 2 варианта: а) оставить все как есть, тк. нет центрального "органа сертификации" б) оставить все как есть, потому, что всем пофиг на форумные рекомендации )) а караван проф. и не очень переводов со своими кадавриками как шел, так и идет. 

алилуя братия!

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пока люди решают "учить или не учить", русский народ уже в мудрости своей... опростился и воспарил к небесам
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...A2%D0%AC_3.mp3

Предупреждение: зафиксируйте голову, иначе отвал башки гарантирован!

P.S. Аффтар http://vk.com/id127815323

----------

Вова Л. (23.04.2013), Дхармананда (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а караван проф. и не очень переводов со своими кадавриками как шел, так и идет.


"Собака лает, караван идёт" (Одна из любимых пословиц геше Тинлея)

----------


## Нико

Гениально!!! Жаль, что дамару там не присутствовало....

----------


## Legba

Получился у чувака реальный шансон.
"Наколи мне кольщик субурган,
А вокруг Защитников с Йидамами..."

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.04.2013), Нико (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Ништяк. Что-то на уровне Сатэро, только менее самоосознанно:

----------

Legba (23.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Пока люди решают "учить или не учить", русский народ уже в мудрости своей... опростился и воспарил к небесам
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...A2%D0%AC_3.mp3
> 
> Предупреждение: зафиксируйте голову, иначе отвал башки гарантирован!
> 
> P.S. Аффтар http://vk.com/id127815323


А, вона чо. Так этож путь трансформации "Из СИМОРОН - в Дзогчен". Тогда не удивительно, что его так прёт  :Smilie:  
Шизотерики всегда обладали очень кре[тин]ативным воображением вне всяких обусловленностей, а тут прямо с такой нутрянной силой, что мама не горюй  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Пока люди решают "учить или не учить", русский народ уже в мудрости своей... опростился и воспарил к небесам
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...A2%D0%AC_3.mp3


Преобладание глагольных рифм все портит. Ну и с непривычки, конечно, все это звучит дико, но если попривыкнуть...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Гениально!!! Жаль, что дамару там не присутствовало....


вот вы ржоте, а для нативного тибетца утренняя служба воспринимается практически так же)). Ну может только более эстетически оформленная с дзоке. (когда лично я слышу завывания в стиле ранке - то не могу не присоединиться к мнению американцев впервые услышавших японский гейш. Их пение они сравнили с мяуканием кошек) )))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> вот вы ржоте, а для нативного тибетца утренняя служба воспринимается практически так же))


Я подозреваю, что там скорее на слух для тибетцев, как Хор братии Валаамского монастыря - для нас. Ну или как исполнение народных песен, на худой конец. Типа, принятие Прибежища с мелодией из "Штож ты вьёшься, чорный ворон?"

Мне вот всегда было интересно - ведь мелодизмы тибетские все сугубо местные, "народные". Есть вобще хоть что-то в исполнении пришедшее из Индии?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Песенное народное творчество было всем нужно только для запоминания наизусть. Зачем в тибете из этого сделали церковно-певческую заутреню - отдельный разговор.

Сами садханы должны делаться молча, когда требуется созерцание.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Хы. Как-то раз некий широкоизвестный в узких кругах лхарампа перед замесом попросил одну, не менее широкоизвестную в тех же узких кругах, певичку-пелигримку поработать в качестве умдзэ - возголосить Лама Чопа в русско-народном былинно-эпическом стиле бабки-плакальщицы. (голос, я вам доложу, у девицы и правда был силен и весьма хорош), что повергло меня в горестное уныние, т.к. я намеревался немного вздремнуть, ожидая традиционного коллективного вымучивания тибетоподражательных звуков.

----------

Дхармананда (24.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хы. Как-то раз некий широкоизвестный в узких кругах лхарампа перед замесом попросил одну, не менее широкоизвестную в тех же узких кругах, певичку-пелигримку поработать в качестве умдзэ - возголосить Лама Чопа в русско-народном былинно-эпическом стиле бабки-плакальщицы. (голос, я вам доложу, у девицы и правда был силен и весьма хорош), что повергло меня в горестное уныние, т.к. я намеревался немного вздремнуть, ожидая традиционного коллективного вымучивания тибетоподражательных звуков.


А с чьего перевода русско-народное песнопение было?

----------


## Ондрий

> А с чьего перевода русско-народное песнопение было?


не помню чей, но точно не твой был и не терентьевский.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

И тут, во-первых, вспоминается опять Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче, который всячески просит читать сутры и молитвы на родном языке ("_У меня была идея: сделать сборники практик, скажем, с обратной транскрипцией текста практики на каком-нибудь европейском языкн на тибетский и заставить тибетских лам читать это с подстрочником. Думаете, они согласились бы? Конечно не согласились бы! А вот вас - заставляют, на это у них чувства собственной исключительности хватает_").

А во-вторых, конечно, _таки да_: "_Не зря военные говорят, что мат — основа управления общевойсковым боем. Это еще и фундамент всей здешней культуры (не потемкинской, а реальной). Поэтому у мата в России такой сакрально-двусмысленный статус. Если какой-нибудь Майтрейя забредет в наш сектор реальности, ему придется проповедовать матом, иначе на глубоком уровне его просто никто не услышит_."

Посему - ещё один вопрос. Тибетский язык - это чудесный конструктор, который позволил сохранить и передать смысл санскритских оригиналов в той мере, что санскритские оригиналы можно было впоследствии восстановить обратным переводом. 

Но что мне до сих пор не совсем понятно - так это как относиться к фонетическому искажению мантр. Тут два пункта. 

Первый: с искажением звуков зато передаётся благославление линии! Смотри, внучек, шашка дедова долго врагов рубила, вот лезвие и истёрлось почти на треть, но заточить - и опять гроздный рубака будет. 

Второй: звуки мантр - судь кодификаты состояний, а вовсе не наполненные смыслом слова, так что хоть "ваджра", хоть "бензар", хоть "баджа" - один фиг, благославление линии даже усиливается, потому что силуэт мантры принимает форму уст твоих славных учителей, внучек.  :Big Grin: 

Тогда к чему бы париться насчёт священных звуков и их последовательностей, если можно вообще в специфических состояниях изрекать новые кодификаты и триграмматоны, которые куда как лучше отражают весь радужный спектр сильных внутренних переживаний снисхождения благославления линии? 

Как там у тантристов это всё объясняется? Правильно ли сбивать собратьев по практике своим "ваджраньканьем" и "свахованием", когда у них бендзры и сохи? И где брать тексты-оригиналы на санскрите, если хочется на прототип дедушкиной шашки до первой мировой войны посмотреть?  :Wink:

----------

Legba (23.04.2013), PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.04.2013), Tong Po (23.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> не помню чей, но точно не твой был и не терентьевский.


Любопытно тогда. Я помню, дандароновцы переводили Лама Чопу, так там очень поэтично и рифмично был переведён Цог. Так, что его можно было спеть.... При желании. Правда, неизвестно, на какой мотив. (

----------


## Ондрий

Нет, не дандароновцы, конечно. Это нормальные ламы и там был не балаган, все кошерно.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не дандароновцы, конечно. Это нормальные ламы и там был не балаган, все кошерно.


Может, И.С. Урбанаева перевела? Я не знаю других переводов....

----------


## Ондрий

> Может, И.С. Урбанаева перевела? Я не знаю других переводов....


их вообще-то полно разных. От Щербакова до Крапивиной и т.д. Домой приду и на складе пороюсь, если лень не загрызет.

----------

Нико (23.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Первый: с искажением звуков зато передаётся благославление линии! Смотри, внучек, шашка дедова долго врагов рубила, вот лезвие и истёрлось почти на треть, но заточить - и опять гроздный рубака будет.


Думается мне, что в тантре чем искаженней, тем благословенней. А натуральная глоссолалия будет, так сказать, креативной необусловленной ваджрной песней.

----------

Дондог (02.08.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда к чему бы париться насчёт священных звуков и их последовательностей, если можно вообще в специфических состояниях изрекать новые кодификаты и триграмматоны, которые куда как лучше отражают весь радужный спектр сильных внутренних переживаний снисхождения благославления линии? 
> 
> Как там у тантристов это всё объясняется? Правильно ли сбивать собратьев по практике своим "ваджраньканьем" и "свахованием", когда у них бендзры и сохи? И где брать тексты-оригиналы на санскрите, если хочется на прототип дедушкиной шашки до первой мировой войны посмотреть?


Раз в некоторые мантры хитрым образом прокрались тибетские слоги, видимо, изрекать новые кодификаты и триграмматоны это не такое уж новшество  :Smilie: 

А тексты оригиналы мантр на санскрите вполне можно брать в тех же тибетских текстах. Т.е. читают, конечно, «сотэ», но написано-то всё равно «свасти».

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Дакини с осцилографом анализируют чистоту пения. По ГОСТу установлены предельные допуски отклонений в частотном диапазоне. Стандарты разделяют использование янга для гражданских применений и для военных (магических астральных войн)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Воистину, Бхагаване: слова твои - контейнеры смыслов и состояний. Но у нас для твоих смыслов и состояний есть более другие контейнеры, менее изъеденные солью и высокотехологичные. Беда только в том, что внутренний карго-культ не даст нам ими пользоваться - и до смыслов с состояниями не даст добраться  :Cry:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Раз в некоторые мантры хитрым образом прокрались тибетские слоги, видимо, изрекать новые кодификаты и триграмматоны это не такое уж новшество 
> 
> А тексты оригиналы мантр на санскрите вполне можно брать в тех же тибетских текстах. Т.е. читают, конечно, «сотэ», но написано-то всё равно «свасти».


Т.е. если транскрибировать тексты мантр с тибетского по Вайли какому-нибудь, то там в итоге находится вполне себе приближенное к санскритскому оригиналу? Тем удивительней, что русские транскрипции почти всегда несут на себе отпечатки благословления тибетской линии - и там везде "соти" вместо "свасти" -_-

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Т.е. если транскрибировать тексты мантр с тибетского по Вайли какому-нибудь, то там в итоге находится вполне себе приближенное к санскритскому оригиналу? Тем удивительней, что русские транскрипции почти всегда несут на себе отпечатки благословления тибетской линии - и там везде "соти" вместо "свасти" -_-


Правила записи санскрита тибетскими буквами чуток замудрёные в отношении деления на слоги, но все буквы там на месте, за исключением того, что «ч» всегда передаётся через «ц» (в санскрите нет «ц», поэтому эти звуки не составляют минимальной пары, и возможно, в Северной Индии произносили ближе к «ц») и «в» почти всегда передаётся через «б» (помимо того, что звуки близкие, в сиддхаме буквы, обозначающие оба звука, почти не различаются). Удивление по поводу транскрипции мантр разделяю. Но особенно мне нравится сама идея транскрибировать санскрит русскими буквами, в результате чего ṭa ṭha ḍa ḍha ṇa записывается как та тха да дха на, и две строки али-кали начинают благополучно совпадать, хотя даже тибетцы для этой строки сделали специальные буквы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Однако сколько трепа на тему способа передачи Дхармы, и ни слова про Учителей...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Первый: с искажением звуков зато передаётся благославление линии! Смотри, внучек, шашка дедова долго врагов рубила, вот лезвие и истёрлось почти на треть, но заточить - и опять гроздный рубака будет.


Все эти истории имели бы смысл, если бы альтернативные примеры с ваджра/бендзра или практиками, просто неправильно читавшими мантры, но получившими сиддхи (см. историю с Килаей), не существовали в природе.

Прежде чем загоняться за "правильные звуки и слоги" нужно просто вспомнить, что даже носители языка звуки часто произносят неэталонно. Что уж говорить о тех, для кого эти языки не родные.

Если уж вам на себя все равно, то вы хоть других пожалейте: произнес с акцентом "звуки", и где то погибла Вселенная с обитателями. )))




> Однако сколько трепа на тему способа передачи Дхармы, и ни слова про Учителей...


Было, но повторюсь: Учитель Миларепа садхан на санскрите с тибетским подстрочником не делал. Соответсвенно, темы "благословение санскритского текста и исполнения" игнорировал. И не он один.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Было, но повторюсь: Учитель Миларепа садхан на санскрите с тибетским подстрочником не делал. Соответсвенно, темы "благословение санскритского текста и исполнения" игнорировал. И не он один.


Вопрос в передаче, а не в делании. Я вот не получал лунгов на русском. Где раздают и почем?

----------


## PampKin Head

> И где брать тексты-оригиналы на санскрите, если хочется на прототип дедушкиной шашки до первой мировой войны посмотреть?


Так жеж декларируется, что дизасемблирование в исходный сансрит легко производится по тибетским садханам, нет? Это раз.

И два: а зачем? Вместо тибетских транслитераций получить санскритские с всё тем же русским подстрочником и застарелым косоглазием...

----------

Ондрий (23.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос в передаче, а не в делании. Я вот не получал лунгов на русском. Где раздают и почем?


У меня простой вопрос: это как умудрился Наропа выдать Марпе лунги на тибетском? Вот что злато тибетское делает!

Так и вижу мезансцену: 

(Миларепа): Драгоценный Марпа, Наропа же по-тибецки не говорил, откуда жеж все эти лунги? Да и Тилопа как то не замечен был в тибетских штудиях.
(Марпа): ... ...

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Ондрий (23.04.2013), Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> (Марпа): ... ...


(Марпа): Иди, ещё одну башню построй.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Выскажу крамольную идею по части лунгов: в первую очередь (имхо) лунг был нужен для того, чтобы ... точно убедиться в том, что ученик будет практиковать именно то, что ему передали, а не 

- У меня вот в рюкзачке есть текст этой садханы, на базаре прикупил занедорого, уж больно бумага была хороша.
- Так это ж не она.
- Не, она. Вот же в колофоне написано, что она!

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Все эти истории имели бы смысл, если бы альтернативные примеры с ваджра/бендзра или практиками, просто неправильно читавшими мантры, но получившими сиддхи (см. историю с Килаей), не существовали в природе.


Вы так говорите, как будто эти истории исходят НЕ от заинтересованных лиц))
Вот если бы какой-нибудь брамин знаток санскрита сказал - да чо там, вон тибетцы бормочут как выходит - и все ОК,
тогда бы это стоило принять во внимание))

Прежде чем загоняться за "правильные звуки и слоги" нужно просто вспомнить, что даже носители языка звуки часто произносят неэталонно. Что уж говорить о тех, для кого эти языки не родные.





> Было, но повторюсь: Учитель Миларепа садхан на санскрите с тибетским подстрочником не делал. Соответсвенно, темы "благословение санскритского текста и исполнения" игнорировал. И не он один.


Тема такая ЕСТЬ. Бо мантры все же *пытаются* произносить на санскрите. А литургий никаких индусы не составляли, посему и подстрочник было не к чему делать.
Кроме того. Мы ведь не можем утверждать, в какой именно момент "ваджра" начинает произносится как "бенза".
Миларепу учил Марпа. Который получал мантры уж всяко на санскрите + судя по намтару выучил санскрит еще до первой поездки в Индию.
Так что вполне может быть, что у Милы все было ОК с произношением.))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> (Марпа): Иди, ещё одну башню построй.


Это он Миларепу мог так оправить. А ко всем остальным ученикам он был нежен изначально, как родная мама (из вопоминаний Дагмемы).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У меня простой вопрос: это как умудрился Наропа выдать Марпе лунги на тибетском? Вот что злато тибетское делает!
> 
> Так и вижу мезансцену: 
> 
> (Миларепа): Драгоценный Марпа, Наропа же по-тибецки не говорил, откуда жеж все эти лунги? Да и Тилопа как то не замечен был в тибетских штудиях.
> (Марпа): ... ...


Ну так он же эээ.... Переводчик-Марпа же!  :Wink: 

то есть:

(Марпа): извини, родной, профессиональная деформация!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тема такая ЕСТЬ. Бо мантры все же *пытаются* произносить на санскрите. А литургий никаких индусы не составляли, посему и подстрочник было не к чему делать.
> Кроме того. Мы ведь не можем утверждать, в какой именно момент "ваджра" начинает произносится как "бенза".


Кхм... Так садхан на санскрите просто не было?!  :Confused:  То, что они были небольшие, но то, что их не было вообще - это какая то революция сознания. С учетом того, что в Индии не только махасиддхи бродили, но тот же компаньен Марпы (утопивший тексты на обратном пути) шел в уважаемые заведения за "перадачами". 




> Миларепу учил Марпа. Который получал мантры уж всяко на санскрите + судя по намтару выучил санскрит еще до первой поездки в Индию.
> Так что вполне может быть, что у Милы все было ОК с произношением.))


С произношением мантр может ок и был... С учетом лингвистических особенностей Марпы и Миларепы.

Мы жеж не знаем, что у них было с произношением... По Бонку они гутарили или сразу освоили американский вариант англецкого языку... )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так он же эээ.... Переводчик-Марпа же! 
> то есть:
> (Марпа): извини, родной, профессиональная деформация!


Может он и переводчик, но делает ли это его лунгопроводчиком в такой ситуации?

----------


## Greedy

> Это он Миларепу мог так оправить. А ко всем остальным ученикам он был нежен изначально, как родная мама (из вопоминаний Дагмемы).


Учитывая, что на данный момент известно про Речунгпу, относится к намтарам как к историческим документам не следует.

Что же касается адского использования, то в православии есть такой хороший метод. Называется послушание. Это самый низших уровень, когда кто-то приходит в монастырь на побывки. Он принимает три обета: отказ от личного имущества, полное послушание духовнику и полный запрет на пререкания.
Самые стойкие выдерживают полтора года. Горделивую самоидентификацию вымывает напрочь. Ибо нельзя ни ничего сказать наперекор, ни молчаливо проигнорировать приказание.

----------


## Ашвария

> Все эти истории имели бы смысл, если бы альтернативные примеры с ваджра/бендзра или практиками, просто неправильно читавшими мантры, но получившими сиддхи (см. историю с Килаей), не существовали в природе.
> 
> Прежде чем загоняться за "правильные звуки и слоги" нужно просто вспомнить, что даже носители языка звуки часто произносят неэталонно. Что уж говорить о тех, для кого эти языки не родные.
> . . .
> Было, но повторюсь: Учитель Миларепа садхан на санскрите с тибетским подстрочником не делал. Соответсвенно, темы "благословение санскритского текста и исполнения" игнорировал. И не он один.


. . .
Просветлённый - Учитель Миларепа - точно знал и понимал санскрит во всех тонкостях и нюансах. А кто не владеет всеми языками, без понимания что именно произносит, зачем именно так, и какого значения каждый слог и слово в мантре, не может в полной мере применить ту передачу которую желает получить. Это из древних времён так.
Например, один звук может полностью изменить смысл мантры. К примеру, раз в Ашраме в южной Индии побывали американцы, и ведический гимн услышали так, что вместо высшего качества Владыки услышали словосочетание *спелый огурец*. Находчивые индусы не стали их разочаровывать, и этот подстрочник перевода так и оставили: кому что ближе, пусть так и поёт; цель петь - так пойте; а кто глубже цель имеет, то понимание не замедлит. Вот думаю, потому и в Буддизме тоже очень важна личная передача. Учитель, который применяет лично, всегда может поделиться знанием, им реализованным. И если человек доверяет Учителю, соответственно и качество полученного знания достаточное, а во избежание случайностей - человек, если не возгордился, спрашивает. А если возгордился - туда ему и дорога. Вот как одну строчку Вед понаслышке стали петь группа-чтобы-петь: *Если я не [ем сладкую кукурузу] - что Тебе с того, о Рама?* (в квадратных скобках - совсем другой смысл, недорасслышали 1 слог  :Smilie: )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может он и переводчик, но делает ли это его лунгопроводчиком в такой ситуации?


Лоцзава по-любому должен быть конвертером формата оригинальной линии передачи, а то к чему тогда весь этот пафос тибетский? Стало быть - лунгопроводчик!
Это мы ещё тертонов обсуждать не начали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Удивление по поводу транскрипции мантр разделяю. Но особенно мне нравится сама идея транскрибировать санскрит русскими буквами, в результате чего ṭa ṭha ḍa ḍha ṇa записывается как та тха да дха на, и две строки али-кали начинают благополучно совпадать, хотя даже тибетцы для этой строки сделали специальные буквы.


Ладно транскрипция. А кто-нибудь от учителей слышал объяснения, как правильно произносить али-кали? чтобы акцентировались эти различия в произношении?
А если нет, то как это все работает? как в упомянутых выше хрестоматийных историях?

Однажды в Индии один человек попросил у гуру наставлений. Гуру ответил ему: «Мариледжа», что означает «Поди прочь!». А тот, не поняв, что ему сказано, решил, что это наставление, и, повторяя услышанные слова как мантру, обрел способность исцелять болезни.
А другой человек в мантре богини Чунди по ошибке произносил в вместо ч; он читал ом вале вуле вунде сваха, и, выполнив большое количество повторений, обрел способность во время голода питаться камнями, хоть и произносил мантру неправильно.
_Ламрим Пабонгки_

"Один человек" - наверняка тибетец )))

----------

PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Ашвария (23.04.2013), Вова Л. (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Учитывая, что на данный момент известно про Речунгпу, относится к намтарам как к историческим документам не следует.


Кхм, а что такого известно про Ручунгпу? Я и к "историческим документам" отношусь скептически... как к историям по той или иной тематике...Если только это не директивы железнодорожного ведомства или достоверные инструкции по эксплуатации.




> Что же касается адского использования, то в православии есть такой хороший метод. Называется послушание. Это самый низших уровень, когда кто-то приходит в монастырь на побывки. Он принимает три обета: отказ от личного имущества, полное послушание духовнику и полный запрет на пререкания.
> Самые стойкие выдерживают полтора года. Горделивую самоидентификацию вымывает напрочь. Ибо нельзя ни ничего сказать наперекор, ни молчаливо проигнорировать приказание.


Послушание строится на уверенности в аутентичности. Здесь же аутентичность одна, а претензии другие. Какими бы намтары не были, но факт налицо: 

тибетцев, практикующих садханы на санскрите и тибетским подстрочникем нет в природелунги на практики, скомпанованные на тибетском, в Индии они получить не могли.

Смирять же гордыню может начать любой тибетец, подумав о лунгоправомочности в аспекте индийских источников как таковой.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А если нет, то как это все работает? как в упомянутых выше хрестоматийных историях?)[/COLOR]


Получается, что "верою спасётесь", как же ещё.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ладно транскрипция. А кто-нибудь от учителей слышал объяснения, как правильно произносить али-кали? чтобы акцентировались эти различия в произношении?
> А если нет, то как это все работает? как в упомянутых выше хрестоматийных историях?
> 
> Однажды в Индии один человек попросил у гуру наставлений. Гуру ответил ему: «Мариледжа», что означает «Поди прочь!». А тот, не поняв, что ему сказано, решил, что это наставление, и, повторяя услышанные слова как мантру, обрел способность исцелять болезни.
> А другой человек в мантре богини Чунди по ошибке произносил в вместо ч; он читал ом вале вуле вунде сваха, и, выполнив большое количество повторений, обрел способность во время голода питаться камнями, хоть и произносил мантру неправильно.
> _Ламрим Пабонгки_
> 
> "Один человек" - наверняка тибетец )))


Что в очередной раз доказывает, что сиддхи дают актуально *реализованние дхьяны*, которые можно развить хоть с божественным санскритом, хоть с посконным тибетским, хоть будучи немым от рождения.

Господь наш Будда неоднократно от этом говорил: http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Ондрий (23.04.2013), Сергей Ч (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> сиддхи дают актуально *реализованние дхьяны*


_Могут_ дать. Считается, что.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я подозреваю, что там скорее на слух для тибетцев, как Хор братии Валаамского монастыря - для нас. Ну или как исполнение народных песен, на худой конец. Типа, принятие Прибежища с мелодией из "Штож ты вьёшься, чорный ворон?"


Так в том-то и фишка, что носителю русского языка для того, чтобы адекватно воспринимать "хор братии Валаамского монастыря" и вообще любое церковное чтение требуется совсем небольшое усилие, поскольку корневая структура и прочие параметры языка очень близки к современному.
Но при этом - я немного знаком с данной проблематикой - адекватный перевод даже этих текстов на современный язык в принципе не возможен в силу того, что "семантическое поле" почти всех значимых слов церковно-славянского при передаче на русском неизбежно сужается и искажается. На том языке, на котором написаны эти тексты, они воспринимаются совершенно иначе, гораздо глубже и объемнее.
Что уж говорить про тибетский. Там та же история, только усиленная на порядок инаковостью понятийной. Это не чтение получается, а упражнение в герменевтике, причем на приличной скорости. Занятие головоломное и в общем-то бесполезное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Могут_ дать. Считается, что.


Они могут дать те или иные (т.е. нет определенности, обретет ли практик вот эти конкретные сиддхи), но чтобы были практики, реализовавшие дхьяны и без сиддх вообще - я таких упоминаний не встречал.

Как минимум знание прошлых жизней должно быть у всех с самма-самадхи: на этом строится клиссическое созерцание пратитья-самутпады (мы не о изучении текстов говорим).




> Так в том-то и фишка, что носителю русского языка для того, чтобы адекватно воспринимать "хор братии Валаамского монастыря" и вообще любое церковное чтение требуется совсем небольшое усилие, поскольку корневая структура и прочие параметры языка очень близки к современному.


Так и есть. Каждый может провести эксперимент: взять сутту из палийского Канона и читать ее на русском в течение месяца регулярно. Вслух. Через некоторое время вы опознаете все тот же церковнославянский речитатив. Я такое проделал.

Наверное, такова структура языка.

----------

Ондрий (23.04.2013), Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается, что "верою спасётесь", как же ещё.


Пабонгка именно эту мысль и иллюстрирует такими байками.

----------


## Greedy

> Кхм, а что такого известно про Ручунгпу? Я и к "историческим документам" отношусь скептически... как к историям по той или иной тематике...Если только это не директивы железнодорожного ведомства или достоверные инструкции по эксплуатации.


Сведения таковы, что среди жизнеописаний Речунгпы с 12 по 14 века идёт значительное изменение его образа и роли. Он из довольно своенравного и фривольного, но всё же одного из самых главных учеников Миларепы, которого тот даже оправлял за поучениям в Индию, превращается в бестолкового и злого и непочтительного по отношению к Миларепе персонажа.

В итоге имеем, что имеем. Официально сердечным сыном объявлен благопристойный Гампопа. Хотя в Карма Кагью есть свидетельства, что Кармапы в течении нескольких воплощений собирали передачи, которые шли от Миларепу через Речунгпу, но не были переданы Гампопе.




> Послушание строится на уверенности в аутентичности. Здесь же аутентичность одна, а претензии другие. Какими бы намтары не были, но факт налицо


Отсутствие уверенности в аутентичности решается до вступления на путь.
Когда приходят к учителю за поучением, то не размышляют, верно ли он даст поучение или нет. Если же такие размышления есть, то вероятнее всего учитель передаст только лунг на мантру "мариледжа".




> тибетцев, практикующих садханы на санскрите и тибетским подстрочникем нет в природелунги на практики, скомпанованные на тибетском, в Индии они получить не могли.
> 
> Смирять же гордыню может начать любой тибетец, подумав о лунгоправомочности в аспекте индийских истоников как таковой.


Поэтому взашеи надо гнать всех этих теоретиков, которые вместо развития преданности (главный фундамент для ваджраянских практик), развивают навык сравнительного анализа, чтоб более точно бить по тем, у кого преданность 80-го уровня. Слуги Мары, одним словом.

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Кхм... Так садхан на санскрите просто не было?!  То, что они были небольшие, но то, что их не было вообще - это какая то революция сознания. С учетом того, что в Индии не только махасиддхи бродили, но тот же компаньен Марпы (утопивший тексты на обратном пути) шел в уважаемые заведения за "перадачами".


Не, садханы-то были.))
Литургий не было. Садхана - текст где написано "представь то-то и то-то, а потом читай вот эту мантру".
При этом не подразумевалось, что кто-то будет на распев читать: "предстааавляяяйууу тоооо-тооо и тоооо-тоооо".
Вот тут есть перевод нескольких санскритских садхан: http://www.amazon.com/Vajrayogini-Vi.../dp/086171329X
Никаких распевок - только инструкции и мантры, при том что садханы куда как развернутые.


Я может, кстати, совсем уж бесталанный... Но совмещать хоровое пение с визуализацией ИМХО куда сложнее,
чем просто визуализировать)))

----------

Alex (23.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Вова Л. (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Что уж говорить про тибетский. Там та же история, только усиленная на порядок инаковостью понятийной. Это не чтение получается, а упражнение в герменевтике, причем на приличной скорости. Занятие головоломное и в общем-то бесполезное.


С садханами и всякими призываниями всё просто. Там же не случайный набор букв, а связанный текст, который, в общем-то, описывает визуализацию. Не посвящённые в эти детали читает только текст. Посвящённый - визуализирует, используя текст как поддержку для того, что представляет и что обдумывает в данный момент.
Все адекватные ламы поэтому переводят тексты садхан на конечный язык практиков.
Что же делать с мантрами - это надо дождаться реализовавших сиддхи местных практиков. Тогда они точно смогут сказать, какие звукоподрожания полезны для обретения сиддхи в дхьянах, а какие - бесполезны и кроме блаженства дхьяны ничего не дают.

----------

PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, садханы-то были.))
> Литургий не было. Садхана - текст где написано "представь то-то и то-то, а потом читай вот эту мантру".
> При этом не подразумевалось, что кто-то будет на распев читать: "предстааавляяяйууу тоооо-тооо и тоооо-тоооо".


Думаю, в Тибете это было сделано для проведения совместных практик, для коллективного выполнения садханы.
Это, кстати, интересный вопрос: изначально, в Индии, так делали? или садханы изначально понимались как чисто индивидуальное действо?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Отсутствие уверенности в аутентичности решается до вступления на путь.
> Когда приходят к учителю за поучением, то не размышляют, верно ли он даст поучение или нет. Если же такие размышления есть, то вероятнее всего учитель передаст только лунг на мантру "мариледжа".


Да меня то как раз такой уровень "аутентичности" устраивает... И верить в то, что Наропа Марпе все передал, вдруг заговорив на тибетском, никто из Настаников не понуждает. Более того, настоятельно коренные Гуру рекомендовали *после получения лунга на тибетском* (так надо (с)) перевести на русский и практиковать именно на русском языке. И даже удивлялись, что некоторых понуждают практиковать на тибетском, точно зная, что человек тибетского не знает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, в Тибете это было сделано для проведения совместных практик, для коллективного выполнения садханы.
> Это, кстати, интересный вопрос: изначально, в Индии, так делали? или садханы изначально понимались как чисто индивидуальное действо?


Кстати, среди тибетцев очень ли распространено коллективное выполнение садхан? Ну я понимаю там, Цог или практика чод, а так.....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С садханами и всякими призываниями всё просто. Там же не случайный набор букв, а связанный текст, который, в общем-то, описывает визуализацию. Не посвящённые в эти детали читает только текст. Посвящённый - визуализирует, используя текст как поддержку для того, что представляет и что обдумывает в данный момент.
> Все адекватные ламы поэтому переводят тексты садхан на конечный язык практиков.


В том-то и дело, что все совсем не просто. Как я уже указывал, в переводе безнадежно утрачивается как ритмическая структура, так и, что гораздо важнее, *огромное количество смыслов*.
То есть в переводе мы имеем дело с совершенно другим текстом, причем всегда гораздо худшего качества, с текстом обедненным. Это касается и Лама-чопы и вообще всех молитв, благодаря которым осуществляется, так сказать "тонкий тьюнинг" состояния при выполнении собственно визуализации.
Эта проблема, я считаю, вообще никак не решается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, среди тибетцев очень ли распространено коллективное выполнение садхан? Ну я понимаю там, Цог или практика чод, а так.....


Конечно, это обычная практика. Цог вообще в норме выполняется только в составе полной садханы.
Пуджи хранителям опять же. Да мало ли что.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С садханами и всякими призываниями всё просто. Там же не случайный набор букв, а связанный текст, который, в общем-то, описывает визуализацию. Не посвящённые в эти детали читает только текст. Посвящённый - визуализирует, используя текст как поддержку для того, что представляет и что обдумывает в данный момент.
> Все адекватные ламы поэтому переводят тексты садхан на конечный язык практиков.
> Что же делать с мантрами - это надо дождаться реализовавших сиддхи местных практиков. Тогда они точно смогут сказать, какие звукоподрожания полезны для обретения сиддхи в дхьянах, а какие - бесполезны и кроме блаженства дхьяны ничего не дают.


В садханах есть молитвенная часть (со всеми этими комплиментами, клятвами и просьбами повернуть колесо), которая, возможно, нужна для предварительной самоэкзальтации для эффективного установления сеттинга. Тут символичность (на всех стопятистах уровнях) поэтичность и красивость слога и мелодии как раз нужны. Очень нужны. И тут уже всё зависит от индивидуального восприятия - ведь кого-то и с тибетского-как-непонятного-но-сакрального торкнет не по детски - и такая экзальтация будет куда как лучше груза скептических сомнений.

Понятно, что читать следующую часть, описание визуализаций, вслух как бы смысла и нет, а уж тем более - выпевать это по эталонной мелодии. Тут проще визуализировать или (для самых бесталанных, к которым я чаю хотя бы приблизиться) тупо смотреть на картинку и символику всю просекать.

Мантра же служит же для создания звука, на котором практик концентрируется, забивая дополнительные каналы восприятия, через которые могли бы полезть мысли о финансовом кризисе, сочной соседке или там ещё что, сосредоточенность нарушающее. Следовательно, звук может быть любым, но лучше бы, конечно, непростой конфигурации и тегами связанный с тем, что визуализируется. 

В итоге мы что имеем? Главное - вера и понимание, а язык значения не имеет. Даже мантры значения не имеют.
Так чтоли?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Это, кстати, интересный вопрос: изначально, в Индии, так делали? или садханы изначально понимались как чисто индивидуальное действо?


Садхана, очевидно, дело индивидуальное.
Ну и пару раз в месяц - кушаешь человечину с ребятами из твоей мандалы))

----------

Alex (23.04.2013), PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В том-то и дело, что все совсем не просто. Как я уже указывал, в переводе безнадежно утрачивается как ритмическая структура, так и, что гораздо важнее, *огромное количество смыслов*.


А настолько важны "смыслы", если индийские махасиддхи и их ученики километровых аля "от забора и до обеда" садхан не практиковали. И считалось: чем адекватнее в способностях практик, тем короче садхана... И именно отсутствие способностей к памятованию объекта, к визуализации приводит к обширным описательным вставкам и т.д.

Насколько важно знать толкования факта оттопыренноти большого пальца на ноге Йидама для достижения целей практики? )




> То есть в переводе мы имеем дело с совершенно другим текстом, причем всегда гораздо худшего качества, с текстом обедненным. Это касается и Дама-чопы и вообще всех молитв, благодаря которым осуществляется, так сказать "тонкий тьюнинг" состояния при выполнении собственно визуализации.
> Эта проблема, я считаю, вообще никак не решается.


Тезис о губительной потере смыслов упирается в неоспоримый факт, что тибетцы на это пошли вполне сознательно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> В том-то и дело, что все совсем не просто. Как я уже указывал, в переводе безнадежно утрачивается как ритмическая структура, так и, что гораздо важнее, *огромное количество смыслов*.


Огромное количество смыслов, необходимых практику, чтобы правильно настраивать свой ум и выполнять визуализацию, получают через тхри.
Текст же используется как опора для того, что делается. А не так: читаю о размышлении о непостоянстве. Минуту-другую туплю. Читаю дальше.

Делается же так.
Начинаю размышлять о непостоянстве. Текст из садханы использую как опору, с помощью которой мысли направляются на какие-то моменты, связанные с непостоянством.




> То есть в переводе мы имеем дело с совершенно другим текстом, причем всегда гораздо худшего качества, с текстом обедненным.


Поэтому на садхану нужен тхри. Где чётко, согласно традиции, объяснят, как надо воспринимать то-то и то-то. Как относится к тем-то и тем-то вещам.
А не внедрять собственные понимания пустотности и прочего.




> Это касается и Дама-чопы и вообще всех молитв, благодаря которым осуществляется, так сказать "тонкий тьюнинг" состояния при выполнении собственно визуализации.
> Эта проблема, я считаю, вообще никак не решается.


Что касается молитв, то тибетское песнопение имеет смысл только в массовых практиках.
Когда же лично изучена молитва, когда понимаешь к кому обращаешься, зачем обращаешься, о чём просишь, то разница в языке в какой-то момент теряется. Ум сосредоточен не на ритме, а на состоянии открытости и преданности. Речь лишь помогает развить это состояние. А не плавать в ритмическом экстазе.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В том-то и дело, что все совсем не просто. Как я уже указывал, в переводе безнадежно утрачивается как ритмическая структура, так и, что гораздо важнее, *огромное количество смыслов*.
> То есть в переводе мы имеем дело с совершенно другим текстом, причем всегда гораздо худшего качества, с текстом обедненным. Это касается и Лама-чопы и вообще всех молитв, благодаря которым осуществляется, так сказать "тонкий тьюнинг" состояния при выполнении собственно визуализации.
> Эта проблема, я считаю, вообще никак не решается.


А как же послойное объяснение текста садханы со всей символикой? Ту же Семистрочную Молитву Гуру Ринпоче на четырёх уровнях раскладывать приходится для полного вникания - и ведь раскладываем. А казалось бы - восемь строчек.

С другой стороны, имея общее понимание метода, можно и любые три буквы разложить на сколько угодно герменевтических уровней понимания - аж закачаешься. 

Вон, с триграмматоном АУМ это уже многократно проделали - и ещё не раз проделают. 

Что уж говорить о прочих текстах. Я вам могу в любой песне "Радио Шансон" найти огромное количество смыслов, чисто Дхармических. Не потому, что тексты буддийские мастера писали, а потому, что как раз "тонкий тюнинг".

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> АНасколько важно знать толкования факта оттопыренноти большого пальца на ноге Йидама для достижения целей практики? )
> Тезис о губительной потере смыслов упирается в неоспоримый факт, что тибетцы на это пошли вполне сознательно.


И что имеем в результате по сабжу: "переводить-или-не-переводить"?
Получается, что "не переводить и вообще весь этот тибетский фольклор свести к минимуму, а заниматься только чисто умственной визуализацией".

----------


## Greedy

> В садханах есть молитвенная часть (со всеми этими комплиментами, клятвами и просьбами повернуть колесо), которая, возможно, нужна для предварительной самоэкзальтации для эффективного установления сеттинга. Тут символичность (на всех стопятистах уровнях) поэтичность и красивость слога и мелодии как раз нужны. Очень нужны. И тут уже всё зависит от индивидуального восприятия - ведь кого-то и с тибетского-как-непонятного-но-сакрального торкнет не по детски - и такая экзальтация будет куда как лучше груза скептических сомнений.


Такая экзальтация ни к чему кроме экзальтации не ведёт.
К результату ведёт работа ума в визуализации и после визуализации. А чтобы ум хорошо работал, его надо открыть, настроить на то, что это нужно, важно, реально работает, и вот они - те, кто нам всё это продемонстрировал на собственном опыте.
Если же вместо этого человек улетает в какую-то ритмическую экзальтацию, то вся его работа ума по визуализации - это попытка поддержать и развить эту экзальтацию. Вместо открытого, чистого, сияющего, прозрачного ума, готового целиком осознать всё происходящее при визуализации и после, получаем ум, наполненный какой-то мутью.




> В итоге мы что имеем? Главное - вера и понимание, а язык значения не имеет. Даже мантры значения не имеют.
> Так чтоли?


Язык - нет, не имеет. Мантры - надо спрашивать у тех, кто обитает в дхьянах. Согласно суттам, для обретения сиддхи (ходить по воде и всё такое, а не видеть прошлые жизни) необходима филигранная работа с образами в четвёртой дхьяне. Так что возможно слоги, как образы через речь играют свою роль.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поэтому взашеи надо гнать всех этих теоретиков, которые вместо развития преданности (главный фундамент для ваджраянских практик), развивают навык сравнительного анализа, чтоб более точно бить по тем, у кого преданность 80-го уровня. Слуги Мары, одним словом.


Преданность и вера - всего лишь инструмент. Знаете, великая преданность Миларепы Марпе не помешало ему 1) совершить почти удавшуюся попытку самоубийства (то, на чем повесился, оборвалось) и 2) убежать к нгакпе Чодору с подложным письмом.

А когда ученики спросили его: "не божество ли ты? скажи воплощением кого ты являешься?" Мила ответил, что вся проблема ... (не в том, что они недостаточно в него верят), а в том, что они недостаточно верят в Дхарму. И в том, что у него была четкая уверенность: как только он умрет, то тут же отправится в ады, слишком много людей он убил.

Так что не совсем понятно, что актуально срабатывает: так превозносимая вера в Гуру или пара десятков жмуров, мотивирующая искать путь спасения, как никто и никогда не искал до.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Такая экзальтация ни к чему кроме экзальтации не ведёт.
> К результату ведёт работа ума в визуализации и после визуализации. А чтобы ум хорошо работал, его надо открыть, настроить на то, что это нужно, важно, реально работает, и вот они - те, кто нам всё это продемонстрировал на собственном опыте.
> Если же вместо этого человек улетает в какую-то ритмическую экзальтацию, то вся его работа ума по визуализации - это попытка поддержать и развить эту экзальтацию. Вместо открытого, чистого, сияющего, прозрачного ума, готового целиком осознать всё происходящее при визуализации и после, получаем ум, наполненный какой-то мутью.


Под "экзальтацией" я в данном контексте имел в виду проецирование веры на смысл вкладываемого в молитву. По-моему, зарождение веры в Три Драгоценности и Учителя - это вполне себе нужная вещь, особенно когда в "обычно-бытовом" режиме присутствует слишком много интеллектуализма.

----------

Ашвария (23.04.2013), Германн (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как же послойное объяснение текста садханы со всей символикой? Ту же Семистрочную Молитву Гуру Ринпоче на четырёх уровнях раскладывать приходится для полного вникания - и ведь раскладываем. А казалось бы - восемь строчек.


Все так, но надо понимать, что это - метод, а значит не единственный возможный путь.
Если именно данный путь работал в некой культуре, это не значит, что его можно в том же виде транслировать в другую культуру.
Нужно искать другие методы прихода к тем же результатам, более адекватные данному моменту и обстоятельствам.
Это я как вариант предлагаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так и есть. Каждый может провести эксперимент: взять сутту из палийского Канона и читать ее на русском в течение месяца регулярно. Вслух. Через некоторое время вы опознаете все тот же церковнославянский речитатив. Я такое проделал. Наверное, такова структура языка.


А если фтыкать на англ. или нем. будет аля католическая/протестантская месса? 

если сутру читать на санскрите вслух, как-то так автоматом сами получаются известные ведические мотивы, хотя специально и не стараешься. Тоже из опыта. И вот не так это однозначно -  структура ли языка влияет на речитатив или устойчивые паттерны мышления подсознательно воспроизводящие мелодику из известного: религиозный текст на русском - автоматом на церковные завывания, на санскрите - ведические, на англ/нем - католические(? я не пробовал) и т.д. Может и не в языке дело.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что имеем в результате по сабжу: "переводить-лил-не-переводить"?
> Получается, что "не переводить и вообще весь этот тибетский фольклор свести к минимуму, а заниматься только чисто умственной визуализацией".


Каждый решает для себя сам в итоге. Кому километры смыслов, тот идет изучать тибетский *должным образом*, подстрочник и транслитерация точно этого не дают.

Если же человек не учит серъезно язык, то... Смысла морочить себя тибетским речитативом нет, тезисы аналогичной ситуации с санскритом были рассмотрены выше.

----------

Вова Л. (24.04.2013), Ондрий (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это вполне себе нужная вещь, особенно когда в "обычно-бытовом" режиме присутствует слишком много интеллектуализма.


Возможен альтернативный подход - использовать сам этот "излишний интеллектуализм". Глупо отказываться от такой хорошей вещи.
Да и вообще, отказ - не наш метод. Трансформировать надо ))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если же человек не учит серъезно язык, то... Смысла морочить себя тибетским речитативом нет, тезисы аналогичной ситуации с санскритом были рассмотрены выше.


Зато фана-то сколько!  :Smilie: ) еще и зен не забыть напялить.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Возможен альтернативный подход - использовать сам этот "излишний интеллектуализм". Глупо отказываться от такой хорошей вещи.
> Да и вообще, отказ - не наш метод. Трансформировать надо ))))


Хотелось бы, чтобы ВСЁ взращивалось не в ущерб друг-другу  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если фтыкать на англ. или нем. будет аля католическая/протестантская месса? 
> 
> если сутру читать на санскрите вслух, как-то так автоматом сами получаются известные ведические мотивы, хотя специально и не стараешься. Тоже из опыта. И вот не так это однозначно -  структура ли языка влияет на речитатив или устойчивые паттерны мышления подсознательно воспроизводящие мелодику из известного: религиозный текст на русском - автоматом на церковные завывания, на санскрите - ведические, на англ/нем - католические(? я не пробовал) и т.д. Может и не в языке дело.


Это мы их воспринимаем как религиозные. А это не более, чем паттерны языка, которые выползают при необходимости читать большие тексты вслух. Заставь человека читать учебник физики,  результат, скорее всего, будет тот же, если воспроизвести те же условия эксперимента (регулярность чтения, объем текста, ограниченное время исполнения).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зато фана-то сколько! ) еще и зен не забыть напялить.


Это да... Особенно весело тибетцам со стороны на это глядеть, наверное )))

----------

Ондрий (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

да, радовать учителей - наша обязанность! ))

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Дхармананда (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Садхана, очевидно, дело индивидуальное.
> Ну и пару раз в месяц - кушаешь человечину с ребятами из твоей мандалы))


Надо будет записать рецепт изготовления котлеток. )))

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поэтому взашеи надо гнать всех этих теоретиков, которые вместо развития преданности (главный фундамент для ваджраянских практик), развивают навык сравнительного анализа, чтоб более точно бить по тем, *у кого преданность 80-го уровня. Слуги Мары, одним словом*.


Кстати, уровень преданности (в соответствии с вот теми концепциями) должен определять уровень реализаций. Если уровень реализаций невысок, то не стоит чит-коды принимать за 80-й уровень.

Чаще всего "80-й уровень преданности" на практике означает 80-й уровень преданности собственным концепциям. )

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Чаще всего "80-й уровень преданности" на практике означает 80-й уровень преданности собственным концепциям. )


80-й уровень преданности означает, что если учитель сказал прыгать, то идёшь и прыгаешь. 79-й - если идёшь и прыгаешь, но где-то глубоко в уме сомневаешься в том, зачем это надо, сработает ли.




> Кстати, уровень преданности (в соответствии с вот теми концепциями) должен определять уровень реализаций.


У реализации нет уровней. Либо она есть, либо её нет. А вот если преданности мало, то путь к реализации дольше.
А не так, что если я готов следовать любому слову учителя, то я уже реализованный.

----------


## Ашвария

> Это да... Особенно весело тибетцам со стороны на это глядеть, наверное )))


Это точно  :Smilie: 
Вот только культура мышления не позволяет это им озвучивать. Для того существует возможность спросить у носителя знания.
А некоторые слова и не переводятся вовсе одним аналогом. Такое в разных языках можно найти, не только в санскрите (где для перевода одного слова можно книжку написать, и толку ноль, ежели его не расслышат) или тибетском.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 80-й уровень преданности означает, что если учитель сказал прыгать, то идёшь и прыгаешь. 79-й - если идёшь и прыгаешь, но где-то глубоко в уме сомневаешься в том, зачем это надо, сработает ли.


Как удобно, что нынешние учителя не заставляют прыгать. )





> У реализации нет уровней. Либо она есть, либо её нет. А вот если преданности мало, то путь к реализации дольше.
> А не так, что если я готов следовать любому слову учителя, то я уже реализованный.


Вполне есть. Реализация дхьян; реализация Кьерима; реализация Дзогрима; Бхуми Арья Бодхисаттв; реализация того, что называется "пребывать в уединении".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как удобно, что нынешние учителя не заставляют прыгать).


ну, зато, проверка преданности на предмет "дать" у некоторых популярна до сих пор.

----------

Alex (24.04.2013), Legba (24.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У меня простой вопрос: это как умудрился Наропа выдать Марпе лунги на тибетском? Вот что злато тибетское делает!


Я вижу только один очевидный вариант - перевод сделан практиком, реализовавшим садхану, как она была передана Учителем. Наропа или Марпа его делал не знаю. Вариант, что Вася, получив лунг, пошел со своим незнанием Дхармы и языка, сделал перевод садханы и сел практиковать, очевидный бред.

----------


## Нико

> Как удобно, что нынешние учителя не заставляют прыгать. )



Зато заставляют петь и плясать. Что немногим удобнее. (

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вариант, что Вася, получив лунг, пошел со своим незнанием Дхармы и языка, сделал перевод садханы и сел практиковать, очевидный бред.


мой парсер выдал ошибку деления на 0

----------

PampKin Head (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вижу только один очевидный вариант - перевод сделан практиком, реализовавшим садхану, как она была передана Учителем. Наропа или Марпа его делал не знаю. Вариант, что Вася, получив лунг, пошел со своим незнанием Дхармы и языка, сделал перевод садханы и сел практиковать, очевидный бред.


Конечно бред. Вася нашел того, у кого есть знание языка и Дхармы, заказал перевод, организовал проверки перевода, а вот потом сел практиковать. 

Не стоит уповать на "80-й уровень преданности" в попытках интерпретировать слова других. Получается весело. )

P.S. О, май гад! А может мне неверно перевели, почему оттопырен большой палец правой ноги Йидама! ААА! Жизнь насмарку. ((((

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вижу только один очевидный вариант - перевод сделан практиком, реализовавшим садхану, как она была передана Учителем.


Идеально - это если бы тексты садхан были изначально написаны на родном языке реализованными практиками. Вот тогда это имело бы смысл.
Но для этого необходимо, чтобы Дхарма была полностью адаптирована культурой, в том числе на бытовом, общенародном уровне.
Чего, ясное дело, никогда не произойдет. Так что дело швах )))

----------


## PampKin Head

> мой парсер выдал ошибку деления на 0


Не, парсер пройдет нормально, там же значок, что это комментарий // "очевидный бред"

----------

Ондрий (23.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Деление на ноль не бред: http://sci-lib.net/index.php?showtopic=7432

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Конечно бред. Вася нашел того, у кого есть знание языка и Дхармы, заказал перевод, организовал проверки перевода, а вот потом сел практиковать.


И? Без реализации практика сей процесс может происходить только в сотрудничестве с Учителем(проверка перевода и разрешение практиковать этот перевод, читаем как перевод сделан Учителем == практиком реализовавшим садхану). И только так можно переехать на другой язык.

Но Учитель вдруг говорит, что надо практиковать как передано и в переводе нет смысла. Очевидно же Учитель дурачек, несмыслящий как передавать, а практег умней.

----------


## Германн

http://savetibet.ru/2012/06/09/buddhist_monks.html Лама Еше:
"Я наблюдал за своими учениками. Некоторые говорили: «Лично я хочу выучить тибетский язык, изучить различные дисциплины, а затем приступить к практике». Я внимательно следил. Спустя пару лет они стали отличными знатоками тибетского языка, но забросили Дхарму. Они никогда не практиковали ламрим, для них это пустой звук. Я сталкивался с подобными удивительными случаями. Иногда Дхарма для изучающих тибетский язык приобретает тибетский уклон – они отстраняются от практики. Я не критикую, но такие люди есть. Они вызывают разочарование. Полагаю, что изучение тибетского языка привело их к знакомству с тибетской самсарой. Вместо того чтобы продвигаться к освобождению, они стали пленниками тибетской самсары."

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Нико (24.04.2013), Поляков (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Но для этого необходимо, чтобы Дхарма была полностью адаптирована культурой, в том числе на бытовом, общенародном уровне.
> Чего, ясное дело, никогда не произойдет. Так что дело швах )))


Произойдёт, но не так, как это многим сейчас представляется на Западе.
Взять те же традиционные буддийские регионы в России. Появятся практики, которые перенимают традицию выполнять садханы не от приезжих учителей, а от предыдущего поколения, которое, в свою очередь, так же училось Дхарме у поколения, которое выросло не на заезжих учителях, а на местных практиках, которые объясняли им практики, так, как были научены этими заезжими учителями.

В итоге вырастет целый культурный пласт, связанный с местными обычаями изучения и практики Дхармы. А на данном этапе задача заезжих учителей состоит в том, чтобы этот будущий культурный пласт был не выродившейся Дхармой, а реально в итоге смог выдавать реализованных товарищей.

Т.е., всё по заветам индийских махасиддхов. Нужно переносить не культуру, а линию передачи. Индивидуально прорабатывать персонажей, который будут передавать Дхарму дальше. А культурой это обрастёт само.

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И? Без реализации практика сей процесс может происходить только в сотрудничестве с Учителем(проверка перевода и разрешение практиковать этот перевод, читаем как перевод сделан Учителем == практиком реализовавшим садхану). И только так можно переехать на другой язык.


Кхм, полагаете, что все тексты Сарма перевел Марпа? Или весь Канон на тибетский был переведен исключительно Пробужденными существами или с их участием? Ага, 2 раза.




> Но Учитель вдруг говорит, что надо практиковать как передано и в переводе нет смысла. Очевидно же Учитель дурачек, несмыслящий как передавать, а практег умней.


Вы Дзогсара Кьенце Ринпоче дурачком не считаете? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post572852

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Произойдёт, но не так, как это многим сейчас представляется на Западе.
> Взять те же *традиционные буддийские регионы в России*. Появятся практики, которые перенимают традицию выполнять садханы не от приезжих учителей, а от предыдущего поколения, которое, в свою очередь, так же училось Дхарме у поколения, которое выросло не на заезжих учителях, а на местных практиках, которые объясняли им практики, так, как были научены этими заезжими учителями.


Возможно, произойдет - на бурятском. Но не на русском.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Возможно, произойдет - на бурятском. Но не на русском.


Даст-то Бхагаван - своими глазами увидим тенденции. А то так может и вообще на церковноанглийском да верхнерусском будем практиковать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Возможно, произойдет - на бурятском. Но не на русском.


При всей моей не великой любви к буряцкому хамбо, кое-что из его фырканий в адрес тибетцев в общем-то имеет некий далеко идущий смысл. Если, конечно, на время забыть о простом банальном житейском мотиве не-допущения конкурентов на рынок магических услуг. Та же фигня подковерно и не очень происходит и в калмыкистоне

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Нико (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даст-то Бхагаван - своими глазами увидим тенденции. А то так может и вообще на церковноанглийском да верхнерусском будем практиковать.


Вообще, вся эта проблема с переводами центрируется преимущественно на необходимости выполнения ритуальных практик, требующих больших объемов ритмического чтения вслух.
Чтобы это было вообще актуально, требуется совершенно особая сакрально-ориентированная ментальность, причем массовая.
Но мир стремительно десакрализуется, это объективный процесс, особенно заметный на Западе. Духовность же уходит более во внутреннюю сферу личного опыта.
Поэтому, я думаю, ритуалистика будет все более иметь тенденцию к исчезновению, это объективный процесс. И от буддизма в новый мир перейдет самая суть, внутреннее делание, а не формы ритуалов. Эти последние, я думаю, не имеют перспективы не только развития, но даже сохранения. И вопрос переводить-или-не-переводить со временем (скорее всего, во вполне обозримом будущем) отпадет сам собой в силу неактуальности.

Кстати, поэтому такой успех имеют линии, подобные дзогчену - именно они наилучшим образом соответствуют общей тенденции развития.

----------

Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Дхармананда (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Кхм, полагаете, что все тексты Сарма перевел Марпа? Или весь Канон на тибетский был переведен исключительно Пробужденными существами или с их участием? Ага, 2 раза.


Да хоть десять. Тексты по дцать раз потом Учителями корректировались и уточнялись комментариями.




> Вы Дзогсара Кьенце Ринпоче дурачком не считаете? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post572852


Зачем? У него не написано бегите в интернеты иронизировать над дурачками, которых другие дурачки заставляют читать на тибетском.

----------


## Greedy

> Возможно, произойдет - на бурятском. Но не на русском.


Если основные линии передачи пойдут через бурят, то на бурятском. Если через русских, то на русском. Или получится, что некий бурят сможет стать полноценным носителем линии и передавать её дальше, а никто из русских носителем линии стать не сможет ни при каких условиях.

Тут есть ещё такой эффект, что терминология из поколения в поколение изменяется. Кому-то, кто тесно общается с тибетскими учителями, некоторые понятия привычнее и понятнее в тибетской транскрипции. Но вот внуки этого практика, который никогда не слышали тибетскую речь, вполне возможно, будут использовать некие аналоги с родной транскрипцией.

----------


## Нико

ИМХО, развитие буддизма в России происходит совершенно по-иному, чем оно было в Тибете. Поэтому уж не смущайтесь разницей в языках, диалектах и произношении.

----------

Германн (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Но мир стремительно десакрализуется, это объективный процесс, особенно заметный на Западе. Духовность же уходит более во внутреннюю сферу личного опыта.
> Поэтому, я думаю, ритуалистика будет все более иметь тенденцию к исчезновению, это объективный процесс. И от буддизма в новый мир перейдет самая суть, внутреннее делание, а не формы ритуалов. Эти последние, я думаю, не имеют перспективы не только развития, но даже сохранения. И вопрос переводить-или-не-переводить со временем (скорее всего, во вполне обозримом будущем) отпадет сам собой в силу неактуальности.


Западный мир не принимает тибетскую ритуалистику не только потому, что стремится к деритуализации, но и потому, что она ему культурна чужда. В конце концов, передаётся же не культурная составляющая, а практики, идущие через личную связь учитель-ученик. И если такие линии передачи сумеют дать плоды в западной культуре, то уже на фоне этого вырастет своя, западная ритуалистика, рассчитанная для масс, с учётом культурных особенностей этих самых масс.

Сторонники же переноса ритуалов как раз и теряют ту суть, что ритуалы - они не предназначены для индивидуальной практики, для индивидуального развития. Они предназначены для бытового вовлечения в религию.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зачем? У него не написано бегите в интернеты иронизировать над дурачками, которых другие дурачки заставляют читать на тибетском.


Вы тег "полный бред" приписать забыли к своему тезису.

----------

Ондрий (24.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы тег "полный бред" приписать забыли к своему тезису.


В чем бред? Что нужно практиковать, как передали, сила линии передачи, связь охранителей с данными призываниями и прочее, над чем вы пытаетесь иронизировать, это все прямые и дословные наставления Учителей. Не сваливайте на убогих последователей, пишите прямо с именами "такой-то Учитель, не Учитель и не понимает сути". Или слабо прямо показать свое отношение к Учителям?)

Перевод тех же сутр, чтобы не потерять смысл, это огромнейший труд и длительный процесс, не говоря о саддханах, и это область деятельности Учителей, а не учеников. А практика на языке носителя традиции это просто данность на данный момент. Надо вникать в термины, изучать смысл, получать комментарии, а не ждать, посмеиваясь над болезными с подстрочниками, когда с неба упадут тексты на русском языке.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В чем бред? Что нужно практиковать, как передали, сила линии передачи, связь охранителей с данными призываниями и прочее, над чем вы пытаетесь иронизировать, это все прямые и дословные наставления Учителей.


Вот мы тут и выясняли вопрос: как передали это все тибетцам; что стало с силой линии передачи при этом и когда Охранители выучили тибетский язык, позабыв санскрит.

Если вы таких вопросов не задавали своим Учителям, то, соответственно, и ответов не слышали... + может они из сострадания к вам так тексты передают, видят, как вы лихо работатете с подстрочником, нет?




> Не сваливайте на убогих последователей, пишите прямо с именами "такой-то Учитель, не Учитель и не понимает сути". Или слабо прямо показать свое отношение к Учителям?)


Вы опять позабыли тег "полный бред"




> Перевод тех же сутр, чтобы не потерять смысл, это огромнейший труд и длительный процесс, не говоря о саддханах, и это область деятельности Учителей, а не учеников. А практика на языке носителя традиции это просто данность на данный момент. Надо вникать в термины, изучать смысл, получать комментарии, а не ждать, посмеиваясь над болезными с подстрочниками, когда с неба упадут тексты на русском языке.


Садханы, вообще то, попроще сутр в переводе.Вы "вникаете в термины, изучаете смысл, получаете комментарии" тоже на языке носителя традиции, или через переводчина все же?Подстрочник - это уже текст на русском языке. Только корявый часто в силу того, что к нему относились не более, чем к подстрочнику

+ кто мешает вам получать комментарии *на любом доступном вам языке*? Например, на английском, вместо ожидания комментариев на русском?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

+ еще один немаловажный момент: я не в курсе за всех Учителей с большой буквы "У", но вот был такой Наставник... Будда Шакьямуни, который *настоятельно рекомендовал изучать Дхарму на родном языке*.

Я, конечно же, понимаю, что... кто такой Будда Шакьямуни по сравнению с несравненными Церингами, Норбу и Пелсангами, которые легко выдают на гора садханы "чистых видений проявления Манджушри в виде Дордже Шугдена", а через пару сотен лет начинают  их же запрещать как редкостное мракобесие.

P.S. Вчера ты - уважаемый Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, книжки которого рекомендуют для изучения; а сегодня - чума на двух ногах, упоминания о которой черной пастой вымарываются из тибетский библиотеки трудов и архивов в Дхарамсале. И все это на памяти одного поколения.

----------

Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще, вся эта проблема с переводами центрируется преимущественно на необходимости выполнения ритуальных практик, требующих больших объемов ритмического чтения вслух.
> Кстати, поэтому такой успех имеют линии, подобные дзогчену - именно они наилучшим образом соответствуют общей тенденции развития.


Один очень хороший гелугпинский лхарампа еще той старорежимной закалки (можно сказать почти фундаменталист) все обширные каменты на садханы (фактически их пересказ) говорил своими словами не требуя формального текста (их и не переводили). Я по-началу внутренне протестовал - как же так, садхану делать ннннада, она оч. большая, а текста - нет и не предвидится! Караул! Потом только оценил его доброту и правильный подход к делу - садхану не надо ни петь, ни талдычить по тексту - ее надо Делать в голове. Садхана - это же просто инструкция где чего и как лежит/стоит/летает, как выглядит и что со всем этим надо делать. Привязка ума к формальному тексту который до дыр заезживается ежедневно очень не гуд. Незаметно так для себя из лени и глупости переводишь практику с (ненавижу это слово!) медитации на пробежку по словам. Ну вот чота голова сегодня болит, щас вот этот кусок быстренько просто до-прочту и баиньки и т.д.. Без текста такой номер не пройдет. Делать обязан, а читать фигвам. Это, правда сильно тяжелее так практиковать - сачкануть не получиться. 

Хороший был лхарампа, редкой породы!  :Frown:

----------

Alex (24.04.2013), Legba (24.04.2013), PampKin Head (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Антончик (05.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Дхармананда (24.04.2013), Нико (24.04.2013), Сергей Хос (24.04.2013), Ургьен Вангчен (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

А еще тот же лхарампа относительно необходимости воспевания текста всяких молитв, призываний и прочего (перевода коих на тот момент и не было) говорил, что немой всегда сможет дать понять, что хочет есть. 

Да, хороший был лхарампа!

----------

Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А кто-нибудь от учителей слышал объяснения, как правильно произносить али-кали? чтобы акцентировались эти различия в произношении?


Учителя из Кхама обычно передают лунг на гласные али-кали в полном соответствии с гласными кхампа-диалекта: а аа ы ыы ы ыы ры рыы лы лыы э ээ о оо ам а.




> И что имеем в результате по сабжу: "переводить-или-не-переводить"?


Переводить на церковно-славянский?  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), PampKin Head (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А еще тот же лхарампа относительно необходимости воспевания текста всяких молитв, призываний и прочего (перевода коих на тот момент и не было) говорил, что немой всегда сможет дать понять, что хочет есть.


... и про желания филигранного исполнения руками па де де мудр ерничать изрядно любил.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Переводить на церковно-славянский?


Я как-то пытался:

Будда наш, иже в дхармакае еси,
В самбхогакае славу свою являяй,
В нирманакае на благо всех существ действуяй.

Но как-то не пошло. Исторический шанс упущен, я думаю, лет эдак 1000 назад. Не вернуть уже.
А то б вот так именно и молились бы, примерно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Нико (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Кармапенко, помнится, зело любил энто дело.
У меня лично это вызывает чисто эстетическое отторжение.
Уж лучше белым стихом делать без церковных завихрений, но соблюдая ритм. (А это уже весьма не тривиальная работа)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем на церковнославянский то? Он же тоже очень непонятный язык.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А зачем на церковнославянский то? Он же тоже очень непонятный язык.


По приколу. Чтобы почувствовать себя как тибетцы или китайцы, читающие канонические тексты.

----------

Alex (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Сергей Хос (24.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По приколу. Чтобы почувствовать себя как тибетцы или китайцы, читающие канонические тексты.


Могут начать делать подстрочники на современном тибетском. )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кармапенко, помнится, зело любил энто дело.


И даже незнакомые с ним могут увидеть, чем это закончилось  :Frown:

----------

Legba (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Даешь глаголицу вместо али-кали!

----------

Alex (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Даешь глаголицу вместо али-кали!


За лунгом надо ехать в какую-нибудь Болгарию или Хорватию  :Frown:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Вова Л. (24.04.2013), Сергей Хос (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем на церковнославянский то? Он же тоже очень непонятный язык.


Писал уже: корневая структура языка для нас родная и семантические поля терминов гораздо богаче. В результате, при очень небольшом усилии по освоению языка возникает сразу огромный профит: на душевном уровне воздействие текста заметно сильнее, чем на русском.
Ясное дело, что такой перевод буддийских текстов невозможен да и ненужен, это я просто теоретически рассуждаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Могут начать делать подстрочники на современном тибетском. )


Думаю, это вполне возможно. Тибетцы, не получившие специального образования, как правило не в состоянии понимать дхармические тексты на "родном" языке.
Другое дело, что освоить его для них, я думаю, примерно так же просто, как для нас церковно-славянский.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Нико (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Даешь глаголицу вместо али-кали!


Ⰴⰰⱕⱎⱐ ⰳⰾⰰⰳⱁⰾⰹⱌⱆ ⰲⰿⰵⱄⱅⱁ ⰰⰾⰹ-ⰽⰰⰾⰹ! 

(Заодно увидим, у кого браузер и система глаголицу поддерживают)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ⰴⰰⱕⱎⱐ ⰳⰾⰰⰳⱁⰾⰹⱌⱆ ⰲⰿⰵⱄⱅⱁ ⰰⰾⰹ-ⰽⰰⰾⰹ! 
> 
> (Заодно увидим, у кого браузер и система глаголицу поддерживают)


Ну вот, шутки типографов и верстальщиков пошли  :Frown: 
(а так-то глаголицей было бы не менее красиво, чем сиддхам какой)

----------


## Нико

> Хороший был лхарампа, редкой породы!


А можно узнать, кто этот лхарампа-то был?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно узнать, кто этот лхарампа-то был?


Вариантов не так много.
Думаю, Джамьян Кенце )))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вариантов не так много.
> Думаю, Джамьян Кенце )))


Я тоже так подумала)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> + еще один немаловажный момент: я не в курсе за всех Учителей с большой буквы "У", но вот был такой Наставник... Будда Шакьямуни, который *настоятельно рекомендовал изучать Дхарму на родном языке*.


Он вам случаем не рассказал как изучать на родном языке, когда нет Учителей, которые передают(сутры, садханы и прочее) на родном языке?

----------

Сергей Хос (24.04.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Ⰴⰰⱕⱎⱐ ⰳⰾⰰⰳⱁⰾⰹⱌⱆ ⰲⰿⰵⱄⱅⱁ ⰰⰾⰹ-ⰽⰰⰾⰹ!


Класс! Первые два слова просто сходу читаются (второе - угадывается конечно, зная первое), последние два пришлось уже поугадывать (не сразу понял, что это - перевод процитированного).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Он вам случаем не рассказал как изучать на родном языке, когда нет Учителей, которые передают(сутры, садханы и прочее) на родном языке?


А зачем передавать сутры и садханы?
Сутры и садханы нужно объяснять.
Передавать нужно только мантры, которые не переводятся, и абхишеку, которая вообще не в словах.

----------

Legba (25.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А зачем передавать сутры и садханы?


Чтобы изучать Дхарму на родном языке.




> Передавать нужно только мантры,..


Передаются лунги, в которых есть тексты молитв и прочего, которые "должны быть на родном языке".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Чтобы изучать Дхарму на родном языке.
> 
> Передаются лунги, в которых есть тексты молитв и прочего, которые "должны быть на родном языке".


Это у тибетцев надо спросить, как им индийские мастера передавали лунги на родном языке  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Даешь глаголицу вместо али-кали!


Пожалейте нас! Кирил и Мифодий нас вот не пожалели и теперь имеем cp1251,KOI7,KOI8,CP866
Вложение 13208
Хвала богам IT-отрасли - у нас теперь UTF8!

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Пожалейте нас, Кирил и Мифодий нас вот не пожалели.
> Вложение 13208


Картина "Дхарма возвращается в Тибет из Великой Северной Страны", необразованные тибетцы познают мощь Великого (и Могучего), читают садханы на корявом русском языке, в мантрах присутствуют сиддхообразующие матные триграмматоны, все вместе готовятся к битве с лало, разумеется - побеждают и каждую годовщину Победы встречают с триколорными ленточками, символизирующими Тело-Речь-Ум, повязанными на антенны антигравитационных виман.

Прямо жалко иногда, что Sucheinnick больше не с нами - она бы перетряхнула данный топик и его обитателей.  :Wink:

----------

Alex (24.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.04.2013), Антончик (06.09.2013), Дхармананда (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Хорошо хоть юсы выкинули до появления клавиатур!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это у тибетцев надо спросить, как им индийские мастера передавали лунги на родном языке


Я пожалуй повторюсь.. много трепа на тему способа передачи Дхармы, и ни слова про Учителей, без которых никто бы и не знал, что есть что передать...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он вам случаем не рассказал как изучать на родном языке, когда нет Учителей, которые передают(сутры, садханы и прочее) на родном языке?


Он мне случаем рассказал про отсидевших по 2/3 классических ретрита; о закончивших Гоман... Или вам надо каких то особенных? Вы не стеснятесь, спрашивайте, я передам... Вот передавать вам никто как раз не должен!

И Марпа давал в лучшем случае *лунг на свой перевод* (а давал ли он его вообще?)...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чтобы изучать Дхарму на родном языке.
> 
> Передаются лунги, в которых есть тексты молитв и прочего, которые "должны быть на родном языке".


Почему же "дожны", когда есть такое количество страсных поклонников делать садханы на уровне попугая в клетке, который тоже способен быстро воспроизводить... транслитерации?




Большие перспективы у существа, только не те лунги получал. )

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.04.2013), Вова Л. (25.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Баян, но уж очень в тему
...
_Тибетская ночь. На горе около пещеры стоят два йогина. 
— Чему ты улыбаешься? — спрашивает один другого. 
— Да вот, любуюсь Луной. 
— Чем любуешься? 
— Луной, — йогин показывает на Луну пальцем, но его собеседник даже не поднимает головы. 
— Какой Луной? — спрашивает он. 
— Да вот же она, — удивляется йогин, — прямо перед тобой, желтая такая. 
— Желтая?! О боже! Надо кому-нибудь рассказать. 
Через полчаса вокруг йогина собирается толпа. 
— О, Гуру, расскажи нам о Луне, — робко просит делегат от толпы. 
— Какого нага тут рассказывать? — горячится йогин. — Поднимите головы, и все увидите сами. 
Кто-то, не отрывая от йогина преданных глаз, торопливо царапает на свитке: "Стоит лишь поднять голову — и взору откроется Луна, желтый круг на фоне черного неба...". 
— Ты чего это пишешь? — настороженно спрашивает йогин. 
— Кто-то должен сохранить учение для потомков, а если не я, то кто? 
— Какое, дакини тебя за ногу, учение?! ПРОСТО ПОДЫМИ ГОЛОВУ!!! 
"Поднять голову — не сложно, а просто..." — вновь начинает строчить новоявленный тантрист, но йогин бьет его снизу кулаком в подбородок и перед глазами пишущего мелькает желтое пятно. 
— Что это было, Учитель??? 
— Луна. 
— Боже, я увидел Луну. Я увидел Луну! Луну!!! 
— Он увидел Луну, — волнуется толпа и начинает водить вокруг потирающего подбородок луновидца хоровод. Йогин, между тем, машет на все это дело рукой и уходит прочь, любуясь полнолунием. 

Через две тысячи лет кто-то читает лунную тантру и тяжело вздыхает: "А толку-то, — думает он. — В те времена Гуру был рядом и всегда мог дать тебе по зубам в нужный момент. Некоторые, правда, утверждают, что одной книги достаточно и что они собственными глазами видят Луну каждую ночь, но кому можно верить в наше время? А, может, и вообще — сказки все это, вот чего я вам скажу..."_

----------

Chikara (24.04.2013), Lion Miller (26.04.2013), Антончик (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Он мне случаем рассказал про отсидевших по 2/3 классических ретрита; о закончивших Гоман... Или вам надо каких то особенных? Вы не стеснятесь, спрашивайте, я передам... Вот передавать вам никто как раз не должен!
> 
> И Марпа давал в лучшем случае *лунг на свой перевод* (а давал ли он его вообще?)...


Т.е. не рассказывал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. не рассказывал.


Вы спросили, я ответил. Если вы в упор не признаете соотечественников, отучившихся в монастыре-универитете Гоман или тех, кто прошел 2 или 3 классических 3-х летних затвора в аутентичной традиции должным образом (по благославлению своих Гуру и с лопоном) в качестве учителей, то что с этим может поделать даже Будда?

Наверное, к вам должен явиться сам Манджушри и предьявить свидетельство о среднем образовании 17-й школы города Бобруйск со средним баллом не ниже 4.5, чтобы вы посчитали слова Будды имеющими смысл.

----------

Антончик (06.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.04.2013), Ондрий (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы спросили, я ответил.


 Вопрос был, как учить, *когда нет* Учителя.




> Если вы в упор не признаете соотечественников,


 Кого я не признаю, да еще и в упор?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос был, как учить, *когда нет* Учителя.


- Как помыть руки, если нет воды?
- Открыть кран, и помыть в воде, которая оттуда польется.
- А если я не хочу открывать кран, но руки мыть надо?
- Нет препятствий патриотам: сбегайте на соседнюю реку и помойте там.

Если нет учителя, то есть книги... На русском их просто валом: Ламримы, Нгагримы и далее по списку.




> Кого я не признаю, да еще и в упор?


Извините, что я не написал ответ тибетской транслитерацией с русским подстрочником. Но там, кажется, по-русски написано, нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если нет учителя, то есть книги... На русском их просто валом: Ламримы, Нгагримы и далее по списку.


Как это поможет практиковать на русском передачи полученые не на русском?




> Извините, что я не написал ответ тибетской транслитерацией с русским подстрочником. Но там, кажется, по-русски написано, нет?


Я прочитал, что там написано. Вопроса это не отменяет, можно добавить только - где и когда я кого-то в упор не признаю?

----------


## Нико

> Если нет учителя, то есть книги... На русском их просто валом: Ламримы, Нгагримы и далее по списку.



Аутентичные переводы

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как это поможет практиковать на русском передачи полученые не на русском?


Также, как миларепа практиковал передачи, полученные Марпой не на русской.

Если вы в более общирном смысле, то в том же Ламриме описан "узкий путь" практики при полном отсутствии учителей.





> Я прочитал, что там написано. Вопроса это не отменяет, можно добавить только - где и когда я кого-то в упор не признаю?


Вы позабыли, что это вторая итерация? После того, как вам было указано, что учителя, владеющие русским есть, вы пошли по второму кругу, рассказывая, что невозможно практиковать в такой ситуации с Дхармой на русском.

Если вы признаете наличие таких учителей, то *какие проблемы у вас с практикой и изучением на родном языке*?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аутентичные переводы


Они для него не аутентичны: их же не Пробужденный уровня Марпы переводил.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Также, как миларепа практиковал передачи, полученные Марпой не на русской.


Я уверен он вам это лично наверняка рассказывал.




> Вы позабыли, что это вторая итерация? После того, как вам было указано, что учителя, владеющие русским есть, вы пошли по второму кругу,


У меня это все еще первая итерация. Пытаюсь выяснить кого, где и когда я не признаю в упор. Добавлю еще - в чем конкретно выражается это непризнание?




> рассказывая, что невозможно практиковать в такой ситуации с Дхармой на русском.


 Я и дальше буду рассказывать, что передачи надо практиковать на том языке, на котором получал, когда Учитель указал так практиковать, еще и разжевал досконально почему. Могу еще раз дцать повторить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я уверен он вам это лично наверняка рассказывал.


Есть свидетельства того, что Миларепа практиковал на санскрите?




> У меня это все еще первая итерация. Пытаюсь выяснить кого, где и когда я не признаю в упор. Добавлю еще - в чем конкретно выражается это непризнание?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post572991 первое упоминание Будды Шакьямуни и его рекомендации
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573140 ваш вопрос про наличие учителей
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573227 мой ответ о том, что такие учителя есть
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573235 ваш заход на второй круг
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573247 ответ второй раз, но более обширно и другими словами
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573350 (третий подход к снаряду с вашей стороны)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post573394 рассказ про то, что у вас это первая итерация

Если человек после вот этого продолжает утверждать, что "учителей нет", то, вероятнее всего, он их просто не признает обладающими данной квалификацией или отрицает сам факт их существования.





> Я и дальше буду рассказывать, что передачи надо практиковать на том языке, на котором получал, когда Учитель указал так практиковать, еще и разжевал досконально почему. Могу еще раз дцать повторить.


Вот вы бы и поинтересовались у учителя аргументами в свете такого отношения тибетцев к санскриту, лунгам и рекомендации Будды.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если человек после вот этого продолжает утверждать, что "учителей нет", то, вероятнее всего, он их просто не признает обладающими данной квалификацией или отрицает сам факт их существования.


На этом можно и закончить.. Обойдетесь думаю как-нибудь без меня, в спорах со своими фантазиями.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я и дальше буду рассказывать, что передачи надо практиковать на том языке, на котором получал, когда Учитель указал так практиковать, еще и разжевал досконально почему. Могу еще раз дцать повторить.


Хорошо, конечно, но не могу удержаться от контрпримера —в общине нашего ламы нгёндро (и многие другие тексты) читают по-китайски, потому что лама велел так делать, при том, что лунг он передаёт по-тибетски. И когда я радостно ему хвастался, что я теперь такой мегакрутан и читаю по-тибетски, он сказал: «Главное, чтоб ты понимал, о чём читаешь».

----------

PampKin Head (25.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.04.2013), Алик (05.09.2013), Германн (26.04.2013), Денис Нагомиров (05.09.2013), Дхармананда (05.09.2013), Карма Палджор (25.04.2013), Сергей Хос (25.04.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хорошо, конечно, но не могу удержаться от контрпримера —в общине нашего ламы нгёндро (и многие другие тексты) читают по-китайски, потому что лама велел так делать, при том, что лунг он передаёт по-тибетски. И когда я радостно ему хвастался, что я теперь такой мегакрутан и читаю по-тибетски, он сказал: «Главное, чтоб ты понимал, о чём читаешь».


 Значит была замечательная возможность сделать такие переводы под руководством Учителя в этом случае. Но это не означает, что везде так должно быть. Не бросать же после этого "нехороших" Учителей и бежать к другим?))

----------


## PampKin Head

Цхултрим Тращи , помог ли перевести на русский тексты ваш Учитель? Или будете ждать второе перерождение Марпы-Лоцавы?

P.S Но это не означает, что везде должно быть «Главное, чтоб ты понимал, о чём читаешь». Где то это действительно не обязательно.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, конечно, но не могу удержаться от контрпримера —в общине нашего ламы нгёндро (и многие другие тексты) читают по-китайски, потому что лама велел так делать, при том, что лунг он передаёт по-тибетски. И когда я радостно ему хвастался, что я теперь такой мегакрутан и читаю по-тибетски, он сказал: «Главное, чтоб ты понимал, о чём читаешь».


Вы знаете китайский язык?

----------


## Нико

> Пожалейте нас! Кирил и Мифодий нас вот не пожалели и теперь имеем cp1251,KOI7,KOI8,CP866
> Вложение 13208
> Хвала богам IT-отрасли - у нас теперь UTF8!


Это не монтаж? Ведь девочка явно не по-русски читает!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи , помог ли перевести на русский тексты ваш Учитель? Или будете ждать второе перерождение Марпы-Лоцавы?
> 
> P.S Но это не означает, что везде должно быть «Главное, чтоб ты понимал, о чём читаешь». Где то это действительно не обязательно.


Да вроде и на тибетском всё понятно, что было непонятно, попросил объяснить. Заморачиваться переводить не стал.




> Вы знаете китайский язык?


Есть такое дело.

----------

Денис Нагомиров (05.09.2013), Нико (25.04.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Лучше постараться *понять смысл шаматхи хоть немного*, чем судить о том чего по сути нету.


_сын просил отца рассказать о океане. 
отец долго и много рассказывал ему о нем, сын кивал головой, говоря что он что-то понял.
много было вопросов, много было ответом.
в конце концов сын заявил что он понял что такое океан и весь его смысл.
ты малый дурень, улыбнувшись сказал отец.
садись в машину, поехали.
долго-долго они ехали и наконец приехали.
стоя на пирсе, выступающим на 20-25 метров в море, сын смотрел на большие морские волны, перекатывающиеся через пирс, оцепеневшим взглядом, никакие слова не могли заменить реальности.
отец тихо подошел сзади и неожиданно толкнул его в воду.
крик от неожиданного события заглушили волны.
барахтание в воде добавило массу ощущений, чувствований.
страх, недоумение, восторг, все перемешалось.
в конце концов очередная волна выбросила его на берег.
отец подошел к сыну.
- Ну как? - спросил он.
- Ты так много врал мне про океан, - ответил сын. и улыбнулся._

не слушай лапшу.
ищи пустоту внутри себя.

----------


## Германн

Лама Дармадоди, как рассказывали, ставил изучение тибетского условием. Потом стали появляться переводы, и необходимость вроде бы отпала. 
Но сегодня, имхо, она снова есть, и нужно всё-таки учить тибетский: чтоб никто с толку не сбивал.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лама Дармадоди, как рассказывали, ставил изучение тибетского условием. Потом стали появляться переводы, и необходимость вроде бы отпала. 
> Но сегодня, имхо, она снова есть, и нужно всё-таки учить тибетский: чтоб никто с толку не сбивал.


Ну и как успехи?

----------


## Антончик

> . . .
> Просветлённый - Учитель Миларепа - точно знал и понимал санскрит во всех тонкостях и нюансах. А кто не владеет всеми языками, без понимания что именно произносит, зачем именно так, и какого значения каждый слог и слово в мантре, не может в полной мере применить ту передачу которую желает получить. Это из древних времён так.
> Например, один звук может полностью изменить смысл мантры. К примеру, раз в Ашраме в южной Индии побывали американцы, и ведический гимн услышали так, что вместо высшего качества Владыки услышали словосочетание *спелый огурец*. Находчивые индусы не стали их разочаровывать, и этот подстрочник перевода так и оставили: кому что ближе, пусть так и поёт; цель петь - так пойте; а кто глубже цель имеет, то понимание не замедлит. Вот думаю, потому и в Буддизме тоже очень важна личная передача. Учитель, который применяет лично, всегда может поделиться знанием, им реализованным. И если человек доверяет Учителю, соответственно и качество полученного знания достаточное, а во избежание случайностей - человек, если не возгордился, спрашивает. А если возгордился - туда ему и дорога. Вот как одну строчку Вед понаслышке стали петь группа-чтобы-петь: *Если я не [ем сладкую кукурузу] - что Тебе с того, о Рама?* (в квадратных скобках - совсем другой смысл, недорасслышали 1 слог )


В таком случае получается, чтобы получить нормально передачу, нужно её получать от русскоговорящего гуру, иначе смысла ноль и переводами пользоваться бессмысленно. Не все могут в совершенстве освоить тибетский плюс санскрит ради этого.
Либо тогда считать отсутствие такой возможности к глубокому изучению языков - неблагим рождением ))

----------

Ашвария (05.09.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Мантра же служит же для создания звука, на котором практик концентрируется, забивая дополнительные каналы восприятия, через которые могли бы полезть мысли о финансовом кризисе, сочной соседке или там ещё что, сосредоточенность нарушающее. Следовательно, звук может быть любым, но лучше бы, конечно, непростой конфигурации и тегами связанный с тем, что визуализируется.


При таком раскладе получается, что практика Шине, например на белое тибетское А в тигле - ничуть не хуже и не лучше практики тантрических идамов и ничем не отличается в плане результатов, а различается только формой.
Но зачем-то тогда практикуют их. И вроде-как разница есть, по крайней мере это утверждают те или иные люди и Учителя.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В таком случае получается, чтобы получить нормально передачу, нужно её получать от русскоговорящего гуру, иначе смысла ноль и переводами пользоваться бессмысленно. Не все могут в совершенстве освоить тибетский плюс санскрит ради этого.
> Либо тогда считать отсутствие такой возможности к глубокому изучению языков - неблагим рождением ))


Да, в идеале, конечно, гуру и должен быть переводчиком, как было у Миларепы или у Вайрочаны. Последний кстати и сам не поленился выучить язык оригинала. Ну а пока —чем богаты, тем и рады…

----------

Нико (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В таком случае получается, чтобы получить нормально передачу, нужно её получать от русскоговорящего гуру, иначе смысла ноль и переводами пользоваться бессмысленно. Не все могут в совершенстве освоить тибетский плюс санскрит ради этого.
> Либо тогда считать отсутствие такой возможности к глубокому изучению языков - неблагим рождением ))


Вы знаете, есть такие педанты среди учителей, что они станут объяснять, пока ученик не поймёт; да не все же спрашивают!  :Wink: 
Если ученик тупо убеждён, что читает и понимает правильно, Учитель с ним спорить и не собирается.  :Smilie:  И не важно на каком языке разговор. Например у [моего Исповедника] такой английский, с элементами санскрита конечно, что от ребёнка малого до пенсионера - это надо умудриться не понять, или не хотеть понимать. Только внимательно слушать. Когда правильно, он говорит *да* и щедро подтверждает это. Когда неправильно, типа: *иди себе работай*.
С Учителем в Буддизме мне ещё круче повезло, вот.

----------

Алик (05.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> С Учителем в Буддизме мне ещё круче повезло, вот.


А кто, если не секрет?

----------


## Ашвария

> А кто, если не секрет?



 :Wink:  Secret.

----------


## Антончик

> Как это поможет практиковать на русском передачи полученые не на русском?


Мантры на русском читать, или визуализации на русском языке мысленно представлять себе?

----------


## Антончик

> Вы знаете, есть такие педанты среди учителей, что они станут объяснять, пока ученик не поймёт; да не все же спрашивают! 
> Если ученик тупо убеждён, что читает и понимает правильно, Учитель с ним спорить и не собирается.  И не важно на каком языке разговор. Например у [моего Исповедника] такой английский, с элементами санскрита конечно, что от ребёнка малого до пенсионера - это надо умудриться не понять, или не хотеть понимать. Только внимательно слушать. Когда правильно, он говорит *да* и щедро подтверждает это. Когда неправильно, типа: *иди себе работай*.
> С Учителем в Буддизме мне ещё круче повезло, вот.


А бывают такие ученики (типа меня) которые задолбают Учителей кучей вопросов про все неясности и нюансы )))))

----------

Ашвария (06.09.2013)

----------

